# Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!



## Anglerboard-Team (17. September 2007)

Kommentare, Anregungen, Fragen etc. hier rein! 



> Hallo Boardies,
> wir freuen uns, euch anlässlich des Verkaufstarts der neuen Berkley Whiplash Crystal wieder eine Gutschein-Aktion präsentieren zu können.
> 
> Jedes Anglerboard-Mitglied erhält 100m der neuen Berkley Whiplash Crystal gratis!
> ...


----------



## hotte50 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Na wie finde ich das denn.....

kein einziger Händler im PLZ-Bereich 38xxx  :c


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich finds coooooooooool , genau mein dealer zu dem ich gleich fahren werde


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich werd die Fireline Crystal runterschmeißen und mir die raufspulen lassen. :q Ich hoff die Whiplash ist besser al die Fireline


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ich finds coooooooooool , genau mein dealer zu dem ich gleich fahren werde


 
Tja du bekommst die Schnur erst ab den 20.


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

aber is nur leider ab 20. gültig |evil:
is nicht so schlimm.... 
weit is es nicht dahin


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*" Gutscheinen aus Zeitschriften" *

In welcher zeitschrift findet man den gutschein ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mario563 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> *" Gutscheinen aus Zeitschriften" *
> 
> In welcher zeitschrift findet man den gutschein ?? |kopfkrat


In der "Rute und Rolle"


----------



## Ronen (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Geile Aktion, super!!!


----------



## Rossi1983 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Jupp finde die Aktion auch Klasse. Und Händler ist genau 10 Minuten entfernt ;-)
Weiss einer ob so ein Gutschein auch wieder im Blinker-Heft ist (wie bei Gulp-Teig damals)...


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

wie mario schon meinte , in der "Rute & Rolle" soll der gutschein drinne sein . 
Ich sag mal , besser man bezahlt 4 € für die zeitschrift, 1. man hat was zu lesen und 2. man kann gleich 200 m abstauben :q:q


----------



## Rossi1983 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Naja hab Bliner aboniert, von dem her wäre ein Gutschein in diesem Heft für mich auch sehr schön .
Aber ich bin auch mit den 100m sehr zufrieden - Nochmal --> tolle Aktion!!!


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> Nochmal --> tolle Aktion!!!


|good: da schließ ich mich an !!


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

In welchen Zeitschriften ist denn nun der Gutschein?

MFG


----------



## Mario563 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> In welchen Zeitschriften ist denn nun der Gutschein?
> 
> MFG


Wie oben schon gesagt in der "Rute und Rolle" auf jeden Fall, die habe ich im Abo heute bekommen.


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Da ich leider kein Abbo hab, ab wann ist die denn im Laden erhältlich?

MFG


----------



## Mario563 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Da ich leider kein Abbo hab, ab wann ist die denn im Laden erhältlich?
> 
> MFG


Sicherlich ende der Woche vielleicht auch schon mittwoch


----------



## Rossi1983 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> In welchen Zeitschriften ist denn nun der Gutschein?
> 
> MFG



Hier im Board kannste die nen Gutschein runterladen und dann anscheinend in "Rute&Rolle"...

*ICH *hoffe das einer auch im Blinker-Heft ist (wegen Abo)...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Im Blinker ist keiner! Habe die neue Ausgabe heute erhalten!


----------



## rob (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ha cool ,sogar mein händler in wien ist dabei.
werd ich mal sehen ob ich da so eine schnur bekomme.die kann ich immer brauchen:m
lg rob


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Soweit ich erfahren hab, bekommt man mit dem Gutschein aus der Zeitschrift 200m, ist das richtig?

MFG


----------



## Mario563 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Soweit ich erfahren hab, bekommt man mit dem Gutschein aus der Zeitschrift 200m, ist das richtig?
> 
> MFG


Bei "Rute und Rolle" sinds 100 Meter


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Du kannst einen Anglerboard-Gutschein einlösen und zusätzlich noch welche aus Zeitschriften! 

Also 1 AB-Gutschein + 1 Gutschein von Rute und Rolle sind 2 x 100m Berkley Whiplash Crystal! 

Ob du dann tatsächlich 2 x 100m bekommst oder 1 x 200m weiß ich nicht! Das musst du dann mit dem jeweiligen Händler ausmachen


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich denke man kann nur 1 Gutschein einlösen?


----------



## PlaQ (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,
meine Frage, für was ist der Händerlstempel? und woher weiß der Händler, dass ich A-B User bin?

Bei solchen Aktionen komm ich mir immer bissle komisch vor, innen Laden Gutschein einlösen und den Händler nerven, aber in dem Fall werde ich ihn doch aufsuchen  die schnur ist einfafch zu verlockend )
greets
Chris


----------



## prophet12 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Anglerboard-Gutschein einlösen und zusätzlich noch welche aus Zeitschriften!
> 
> Also 1 AB-Gutschein + 1 Gutschein von Rute und Rolle sind 2 x 100m Berkley Whiplash Crystal!
> 
> Ob du dann tatsächlich 2 x 100m bekommst oder 1 x 200m weiß ich nicht! Das musst du dann mit dem jeweiligen Händler ausmachen



*Moin ich habe Rute und Rolle angeschrieben und folgendes gefragt:*


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Ich habe ein Frage zu dem Gutschein für die neue Schnur der in der nächsten Rute und Rolle bzw. Kutter und Küste erscheint.
Und zwar, wenn ich mir beide Zeitschriften kaufe habe ich ja auch zwei Gutscheine kann ich die dann auch beide einlösen das ich dann statt 100m 200 m bekomme ?
Bzw. wenn ich mir zwei Zeitschriften Rute und Rolle kaufe kann ich dann auch 200m bekommen ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für die schnelle Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Marco XXXXX

*und hier die Antwort:*

_Hallo, Herr XXXXXX,

das geht leider nicht, da pro Person nur ein Coupon einsetzbar ist. Doch Sie
haben bestimmt Freunde, eine Freundin oder Großeltern, die Sie mit einem
Coupon ins Angelgeschäft begleiten würden.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir bei dieser Aktion aus
wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen Einschränkungen machen müssen, da die Schnur
immerhin 14,90 Euro kostet.

Liebe Grüße



Matthias XXX
- Chefredakteur -
Möller Neue Medien Verlags GmbH_

_Rute und Rolle

_*kurz noch diese Info:
dann habe ich noch folgendes gefragt:

*Sehr geehrter XXX,
vielen Dank für Ihre schnelle Antwort.
Darf ich Ihre Antwort in unserem Anglerforum veröffentlichen?

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marco XXX


*Antwort:*

_Kein Problem!

Vielen Dank und

Liebe Grüße



Matthias XXX
- Chefredakteur -
Möller Neue Medien Verlags GmbH

Rute und Rolle


_Ich denke genau so wird es auch mit der Kombination: Gutschein aus dem AB und Gutschein aus der Zeitung sein.


----------



## hanspixner (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

wielange ist der Gutschein gültig?
In welcher Zeitschrift in Österreich finde ich den Gutschein?

mfg


----------



## Banquo (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ach jetzt weiß ich gar nicht zu welchem Händler ich fahren soll... So viele in und um Hamburg. Aber ich werde wohl den Stammdealer in Kaltenkirchen besuchen...
Ein Grund mehr in der schönsten Stadt der Welt zu sein !!!


----------



## Mc Cloud (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo!

Jau, klasse Aktion, find ich auch! #h
Grüße aus Hannover


----------



## Rossi1983 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



hanspixner schrieb:


> wielange ist der Gutschein gültig?
> In welcher Zeitschrift in Österreich finde ich den Gutschein?
> 
> mfg



Gültig ist der Gutschein vom 20.09.2007 - 31.10.2007, und einlösen kannst du ihn hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/aktion.php
Schau mal ganz unten, da ist eine Händlerliste angehängt. Da sind auch paar Läden in Österreich dabei (wenn auch nicht viele).

Gruss


----------



## mc1266 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Tja da haben wir in Trier die A- Karte gezogen. Eigentlich schade da ich diese gerne probirt hätte.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Rossi1983 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



mc1266 schrieb:


> Tja da haben wir in Trier die A- Karte gezogen. Eigentlich schade da ich diese gerne probirt hätte.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Tut mir Sorry #c...


----------



## Allroundtalent (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Super Aktion!!!

Ich werde mich dann mal ab donnerstag auf die socken machen und auch die crystal fireline runterschmeißen und die Whiplash dafür drauf


----------



## mipo (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Geile Aktion, super!!!


 
Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Madenbader (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Dat gibt doch wieder die Probleme, wie beim Gulp Teig. Da hatte ich einen Gutschein hier aus dem AB und einen aus der Rute und Rolle. Antwort des Händlers. Nur einen Gutschein pro Nase einlösbar, egal woher dieser stammt. Wat stimmt denn nun? Aber egal, nehm ich halt meine Frau mit.


----------



## herrfrick (18. September 2007)

*Verkaufsförderung*

Die wenigsten haben doch heutzutage "nur" 100 m Schnur auf der Rolle. Von daher schreit die Aktion ja nach dem Kauf von zusätzlichen Metern jenseits der 100.Von daher wird es für viele doch nicht gratis abgehen.

Wie macht Ihr das? 
Mehrere Händler abklappern, dann zusammenknoten; Nachschnur anbinden oder mit 100 Metern angeln?

Petri!


----------



## Allroundtalent (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich sag mal so, zum spinnangeln reichen die 100 meter für meine verhältnisse zumindest und wenn nicht dann fragste ebend ob du noch 50 m drauf machen lassen kannst und die bezahöste dann ebend...​


----------



## Madenbader (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Kannst die Spule vorher gut mit bspw. 100 Metern günstiger Monofiler unterfüttern. Fürs Spinnangeln sollten dann 100 Meter Wiphlash ausreichen, dank der Unterfütterung ist die Spule voll.


----------



## Ronen (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Die wenigsten haben doch heutzutage "nur" 100 m Schnur auf der Rolle. Von daher schreit die Aktion ja nach dem Kauf von zusätzlichen Metern jenseits der 100.Von daher wird es für viele doch nicht gratis abgehen.



selbst wenn.... es ist doch viel lukrativer 14,95€ für 200m auszugeben als für 100m! Nem geschenkten Gaul guckt man ja bekanntlich net ins Maul! Dies ist nunmal ne *Werbeaktion*.... was erwartest Du denn??? Und es ist doch nur logisch und vollkommen legitim, dass Berkley mit dieser Aktion zum zum Kauf der Whiplash Crystal animieren will!!!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## herrfrick (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ja ich denke auch, zum Testen reichen 100m mit Unterfütterung.
Geld ausgeben will ich erstmal nicht, da ich nicht weiß ob mir die Schnur zusagt.


----------



## savage21 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

sagt mal kann ich die schnur auch zu forellen angeln benutzen? wenn ja welche stärke wäre gut? die 0,06?

mfg savage21


----------



## herrfrick (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Die Stärke (10 kg) sollte für Forellen eigentlich reichen.
Zumindest für die üblichen Teiche.


----------



## Rossi1983 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne schöne Aktion! Allerdings wenn sich die Schnur von der Verflechtung im Vergleich zur normalen Whiplash nicht stark geändert hat, wird es auch mit dieser Schnur Probleme mit Tüddel beim Spinnfischen geben - unabhängig von der eingesetzten Rolle...
> 
> Martin



Da kann ich nur sagen - "Probieren geht über studieren" gelle :q. Also ich werde sie zum Fischen auf Zander nehmen mit Kopyto. Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Lame_hh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich finds auch super, zumal ich mir meine schnüre gerade in schweden kaputt geangelt hab ...vielen Dank ans Board!!


----------



## höcht (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ja ich kann ur zustimmen super aktion!!! meint ihr es kommt blöd wenn man nur zum dealer geht, sich 200 m schnur krallt und dann wieder geht ohne was zum kaufn?


----------



## JuL (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

auf jeden fall ne gute sache, 
100 meter schnur, die kostet nich grad wenig, danke


----------



## robi_N (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

finde ich auch ne klasse aktion. werde mir die 100m auf jeden fall besorgen. bin mal gespannt wie die schnur so ist


----------



## Dementorblack (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ja find ne schöne sache nur is mal wieder kein Händler in meiner näher. Klasse sache scheint aber normal zu sein in unserer Region hier am Harz... Einfach nur zum K....


----------



## Brabuspower (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Das lass auch ich mit nicht entgehen. Auf zum Händler nach Düsseldorf und drauf mit dem Ding. Denk das mach ich Anfang nächster Woche. Zum Glück ist ein Düsseldorfer Laden bei, wollt ich sowieso hin und ein paar Besorgungen machen. SUPER AKTION, Vielen Dank.

MfG Brabuspower


----------



## Ronen (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Eigentlich ne schöne Aktion! Allerdings wenn sich die Schnur von der Verflechtung im Vergleich zur normalen Whiplash nicht stark geändert hat, wird es auch mit dieser Schnur Probleme mit Tüddel beim Spinnfischen geben - unabhängig von der eingesetzten Rolle...



Hi martin,

prinzipiell bin ich Deiner Meinung..... aber nun habe ich mir meine Multi mit ner Whiplash bespulen lassen und bin 1000% zufrieden!!! 

Auf ner Stationärrolle kannste die allerdings wirklich vergessen.... das macht keinen Spass!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## PonyAC (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Tolle Sache. 

War heute schonmal beim Händler meines Vertrauens und wollte die Leine eventuell zwei Tage vorher schon haben. Er selbst hatte sie wohl auch nicht und war ganz verwundert. Er hat dann bei Laserfish (Vertrieb) angerufen und danach gefragt. Und jetzt kommt´s: Beim Hauptlieferanten war man vom 01.10. als erstem Aktionstag ausgegangen. Jetzt schicken sie allen Händlern per Expresslieferung die Schnur raus...

Da hätten aber einige Boardies den weg wohl umsonst gemacht!

Ein Hoch auf Leo´s Angelmarkt!!!

Andy


----------



## robi_N (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

haha der leo, ja der ist ein guter. bei dem hab ich mir immer das boot geliehen als ich noch in aachen wohnte.
der macht das schon alles klar da bin ich zuversichtlich!

danke leo!


----------



## BALENO@SW (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

lalaich freu mich schon auf die schnur lala und sie soll der hamma sein 
vorallem ist es geil dass ne 28 46 kilo oda so hält  na ja bis dann


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



BALENO@SW schrieb:


> vorallem ist es geil dass ne 28 46 kilo oda so hält na ja bis dann


Leider muss ich dir den Traum nehmen.
Die 0,28er ist in Wirklichkeit keine 0,28er


----------



## der_Empty (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



PonyAC schrieb:


> Tolle Sache.
> 
> War heute schonmal beim Händler meines Vertrauens und wollte die Leine eventuell zwei Tage vorher schon haben. Er selbst hatte sie wohl auch nicht und war ganz verwundert. Er hat dann bei Laserfish (Vertrieb) angerufen und danach gefragt. Und jetzt kommt´s: Beim Hauptlieferanten war man vom 01.10. als erstem Aktionstag ausgegangen. Jetzt schicken sie allen Händlern per Expresslieferung die Schnur raus...
> 
> ...



Also wann kann man denn nun losgehen?! und was is denn die 0,28er in wahrheit?!


----------



## Hechtchris (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Supergeile aktion

An Berkley sollten sich manche Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden !#6


----------



## PonyAC (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also ich hab den Tip bekommen, am 21.09. erst mal telefonisch anzufragen, ob die Schnur da ist. 

Ist besser als hinfahren. Schont die Umwelt und den Geldbeutel... gehe nämlich NIE ohne was zu kaufen aus einem Angelgeschäft. #q


----------



## F-haincarper (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hi leute #h

is schon ne coole sache mit den 100m gratis :q


in der neuen blinker ausgabe für Oktober is auch ein Gutschein drinne, hab den blinker heute nähmlich erhälten :q

gruß paule


----------



## Kaljan (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich find das auch ne tolle sache , aber bei meinem dealer is die sache etwas verzwickt |evil: 
mein dealer , der fachmann, is noch in seinem angelurlaub in norge und seine frau leitet jetzt den laden, die hat von nix ein plan , vllt nur von den marken , die sie führen. 
Und wenn ich mir jetzt 100m bzw. 200m bespulen lassen möchte, geht es nicht #d 
weil die frau ne rolle nicht bespulen kann :c #q|rolleyes
und jetzt muss ich extra warten , obwohl ich die schnur unbedingt haben möchte und die testen möchte .


----------



## Hechtchris (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

So wie das für mich aussieht bekommt da jeder einfach eine 100 M Spule ich denke nicht das die schnur erst aufgespult wird !


----------



## Kaljan (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

das wäre nicht so schick , wenn man 200 m bekommen würde , könnte man sie nicht in einem stück aufspulen , sondern nur 100 m .


----------



## prinz1980 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

also grundsächlich find ich das klasse,ich hab mein laden genau vor der tür...hihi...


----------



## gabler.berlin (19. September 2007)

*AW:Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Vielen Dank mal wieder für diese Aktion. Es zahlt sich wirklich aus , ab und an mal Werbemails zu öffnen. Ich habe jetzt nur das Problem, zu welchem von den vielen Händlern in Berlin ich gehen soll?:q


----------



## Deafangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Super , Toll. Das Schnur kostet eigentlich 30 DM und ist gratis. Cool!#6#6
Hiermit frage ich mal, ob es unsichtbaren Vorfach zum Zanderangeln (Faulenzentechnik) sehr gut passt?? Das wäre auch sehr toll.|wavey:

Grüße Deafangler


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> So wie das für mich aussieht bekommt da jeder einfach eine 100 M Spule ich denke nicht das die schnur erst aufgespult wird !



Doch, die Schnur wird von 1800m Spulen abgespult! Deswegen auch der Hinweis ne Ersatzspule o.ä. mitzunehmen...


----------



## juvol (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Bevor ihr zum Händler fahrt, solltet ihr eventuell anrufen, da die Händlerliste nicht stimmt.
Ich war heute im Angelzentrum Laim in München, die angeblich im Vorfeld auf Anfrage mitgeteilt hätten, dass sie bei dieser Aktion nicht mitmachen.
Schade sonst ist der Besitzer kompetent, freundlich und kulant.
Petri
Juvol


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@juvol
Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich gleich morgen mit PureFishing abklären!


----------



## da_bua (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



F-haincarper schrieb:


> hi leute #h
> 
> is schon ne coole sache mit den 100m gratis :q
> 
> ...




war es sicher der Blinker und nicht Rute und Rolle? hab heute im Kiosk den aktuellen Blinker auf die schnelle durchgeblättert und nichts finden können?#c

wie siehts bei euch aus? war evtl ein gutschein bei abonnenten dabei?

danke für eure antwort


----------



## Lonny (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

Was meint Ihr welche schnurstärke soll ich für meine Multirolle zum Hechtangeln nehmen ?



grüße: Daniel


----------



## der_Empty (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



da_bua schrieb:


> war es sicher der Blinker und nicht Rute und Rolle? hab heute im Kiosk den aktuellen Blinker auf die schnelle durchgeblättert und nichts finden können?#c
> 
> wie siehts bei euch aus? war evtl ein gutschein bei abonnenten dabei?
> 
> danke für eure antwort



im kiosk wird wohl noch die septemberausgabe gelegen haben


----------



## McRip (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich find im Oktober Blinker (Abo) auch nichts... |kopfkrat


----------



## da_bua (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

war auch definitv die Oktoberausgabe! danke für die Hinweise.
dann gibts diesmal wohl nur zwei Gutscheinquellen:
anglerboard und rute&rolle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was meint Ihr welche schnurstärke soll ich für meine Multirolle zum Hechtangeln nehmen ?
> 
> ...


 
Die meissten hier werden Dir die 10er empfehlen.
Ich werde die 17er nehmen....


----------



## fritte (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Freu mich auch schon auf die schnur, komme mit meiner Fireline ja mal gar nicht zu recht.
Habe mal bei angeldomäne nachgefragt und die sagten :" Wir können nur jeweils 100 m pro Spule und Person aufspulen. Die Schnur ist wahrscheinlich ab Freitag zu bekommen.

Also bis jetzt ist sie noch nicht da, sollten sich mal beeilen, denn es gibt ja einige die darauf warten.
Jetzt muß ich mir noch nen dealer suchen wo ich die 2 hundert meter mir holen kann.


----------



## Kampfknödel (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hi Bordies,

ich habe da mal eine Frage: 
Also ich will meine Angelrolle neu bespulen. Eigentlich hatte ich ja die Whyplash Pro im Sinn - mit 500m 0,17-er wär ich ungefähr dabei (Einsatz in Norwegen). Über einem Onlinehänder komme ich so bei 55 € weg. Die Tragkraft ist gleich der Crystal...nur müßte ich für letztere (500 m- 100m gratis) = 400 m locker ca 60,- € berappen. Was hat also die Crystal..was die Pro nicht hat...außer nen tollen Namen?

Danke in Vorab für Eure Hilfe.

Cul und viel Spass bei der Schnäppchenjagd!


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hat jmd. heute sich die schnur geholt ?!  

@kampfknödel 
das würde mich auch mal interessieren .


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich habe grade bei meinem dealer angerufen  und 
*Die Schnur gibt es erst in 2 Wochen gratis!!!!!!!
*Begrüdung: Das Werk bekommt es nicht rechtzeitig hin, es liegt nicht an den dealern!! 

Mfg kaljan #h


----------



## drehleiter (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Die Aktion beginnt erst heute !!!!  Gutschein habe ich  seit dem 15.09. aus der Rute u. Rolle bzw. Angelboard , so bin ich zum Händler in HH ( Angelcenter Vögler ) gefahren. |uhoh:
Nur die Sehne war nicht da,#c 

Es wurde sofort telefoniert, Lieferant, UPS, ect.Die Sehne soll um 10:00 Uhr mit UPS eintreffen. Dieses geschah dann auch ein kleines Paket mit 4 oder 5 Rollen alles 0,10 er. 

Ein Glück das ich die 0,10 benötigte. 

Diese Werbung ist voll in die Hose gegangen, mal schauen was der Test der Sehne ergibt.

Das Team im Angelcenter aller erste Sahne.:k Kompetent, freundlich und sehr hilfsbereit trotz der nörgelnden Kunden.

Habe mir  ne 0,10 / 14,1 kg aufspulen lassen. Die Sehne ist ziemlich kräftig im Durchmesser vergleichbar mit ner 20er von Fireline .

PS: Die Gratis Boilies (Werbung: Fisch&Fang) auch ab 20.09. sollen dafür erst in ca. 2 Wochen  Lieferbar sein.
Geht ja noch dann fahren wir halt jeden 2. tag zum Angelcenter und fragen einfach mal nach.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Schnulli (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin moin,

ich war bei meinem Dealer und habe von diesem Draht was abbekommen.

Mein Fazit :

Sehr viel Wirbel und Werbung. #d

Der eine Dealer sagt es so, der andere hat nur eine Rolle gerade heute morgen bekommen und hat den Laden voll mit Anglern die alle 2 Gutscheine haben. ( Von Rute und Rolle u. AB ) und auch verschiedene Durchmesser haben wollen...
Aber laut Aussage von .. (Berkley) jeder nur 100m haben soll......
Vielleicht weniger Geld in Werbung und mehr in Logistik stecken...... und am Ende kommen dann zufriedene Kunden raus, die sogar noch ihre Adresse für Marktforschungszwecke hinterlassen !!!!!!
Aber ärgern wir uns nicht weiter, wir haben ja ein Stück von der Torte abbekommen und werden die morgen mal in der Ostsee testen ! Hoffe bei euch läuft es besser !

Gruß und Petri #h

Schnulli
Der in der Woche angelt


----------



## mowerpac (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@Kampfknödel: Na das Sie durchsichtig ist nehme ich mal an?! Also völlig irrelevant für Norge.

Drehleiter schrieb: "Habe mir ne 0,10 / 14,1 kg aufspulen lassen. Die Sehne ist ziemlich kräftig im Durchmesser vergleichbar mit ner 20er von Fireline ."

Was soll das heissen? Ist der Durchmesser nicht 0,10 mm? Oder ist die 10er so steif wie die 20er Fireline?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*




> Aber laut Aussage von .. (Berkley) jeder nur 100m haben soll......


Falsch zitierte Aussage.
Jeder kann sowohl den Gutschein vom Anglerboard sowie EINEN von der Zeitschrift einlösen (also 200m!)

Nur nicht *mehrere* vom Anglerboard oder *mehrere* von den Zeitschriften gleichzeitig.


Das Problem dass manche Händler nicht richtig informiert sind, hatten wir ja schon bei der Gutscheinaktion mit dem Forellenteig.

Daher hier nochmal die gleiche Verfahrensweise wie damals auch beim Forellenteig:

*Wessen Anglerboardgutschein bei einem eingetragenen Händler nicht eingelöst wird, eine Mail an mich schicken (mit dem Vorfall, Adresse des Händlers: **Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de), ich werde das dann direkt mit Pure Fishing klären.

Wer problemlos seinen Gutschein eingelöst bekommt, darf hier im Thread das bekanntmachen und hemmungslos für diese Händler werben!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Neuste Info von Pure Fishing:
Heute sollte jeder Händler die erste Lieferung (noch nicht Komplettlieferung) bekommen haben.

Bis Montag sollte dann alles ausgeliefert sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

PS:
*Info für alle Fisch und Fang Leser unter den Boardies:*
In der F+F gibts einen Gutschein für die Buzz Baits von Berkley.
Da gibts die gleichen Lieferschwierigkeiten.

Aber auch da sollte alles bis spätestens Mitte nächster Woche behoben sein.


----------



## Deafangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch zitierte Aussage.
> Jeder kann sowohl den Gutschein vom Anglerboard sowie EINEN von der Zeitschrift einlösen (also 200m!)
> 
> Nur nicht *mehrere* vom Anglerboard oder *mehrere* von den Zeitschriften gleichzeitig.
> ...


hallo, ich möchte nicht falsch verstehen. könnte ich 2 gutscheine von anglerboard und rute&rolle also zusammen 200 m dieses schnur bekommen? das wäre sehr schön.
MfG D-angler


----------



## Angler1968 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Deafangler schrieb:


> hallo, ich möchte nicht falsch verstehen. könnte ich 2 gutscheine von anglerboard und rute&rolle also zusammen 200 m dieses schnur bekommen? das wäre sehr schön.
> MfG D-angler


 
Ja kanst du !!!!#h#h|wavey:|krach::l


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

genau so!


----------



## da_bua (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war heute mittag beim Fishermans Partner in Parsdorf und hab mir mit meinem Anglerboardgutschein 100m kostenlose Schnur abgeholt. Wobei sie auch gerade zuvor die erste Lieferung (8 Rollen) von Berkley bekommen haben und eben erst den Preis ins System eingegeben haben (100m 0,10er 14,90€)

Die 0,10er Schnur wurde mir plus 80 weitere Meter anstandslos auf meine Rolle aufgespult.

erstes Fazit:
Schnur ist vielmehr weiss als transparent (Wickeltestbild von Berkley hin oder her) und die angegebenen Schnurstärken sind auch wie so oft mit sehr viel Skepsis zu betrachten.
Beispiel meine Spinrolle: mit 180m 0,10er Schnur ist sie Randvoll. laut Hersteller sollen 180m 0,25er drauf passen.
Die Realität liegt wohl in der Mitte. Die Angeleigenschaften werden dann am Woe getestet.

Logistische Probleme hin oder her, gratis Schnur ist was gutes. Da wart ich auch gern mal 1-2 Wochen drauf:m


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@Thomas9904

ich hab heute meinen dealer angerufen und gleich gefragt , ob ich denn den gutschein von hier , also AB und einmal aus der Zeitschrift nehmen kann , sodass ich dann im enteffekt 200 m bekomme, dann kam die antwort: ne , nur 100 m . 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Aber wie ich das jetzt hier gelesen habe, sollte/müsste ich dann 200 m bekommen von meinem dealer. 

mfg kaljan


----------



## Sandro25 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also kann ich nun doch die 2 verschiedenen Gutscheine Einlösen und bekomme dann 200m oder doch nicht?

MFG


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Also kann ich nun doch die 2 verschiedenen Gutscheine Einlösen und bekomme dann 200m oder doch nicht?
> 
> MFG



JAP!!!!


----------



## Sandro25 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Mh, der eine sagt ja, der andere nein, was mach ich denn wenn die bei mir auch nein sagen?

MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Wessen Anglerboardgutschein bei einem eingetragenen Händler nicht eingelöst wird, eine Mail an mich schicken (mit dem Vorfall, Adresse des Händlers: **Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de), ich werde das dann direkt mit Pure Fishing klären.

Wer problemlos seinen Gutschein eingelöst bekommt, darf hier im Thread das bekanntmachen und hemmungslos für diese Händler werben!*


----------



## Sandro25 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ja Thomas, ich meine aber wenn ich nur einen Gutschein einlösen darf, was dann?

MFG


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



juvol schrieb:


> Bevor ihr zum Händler fahrt, solltet ihr eventuell anrufen, da die Händlerliste nicht stimmt.
> Ich war heute im Angelzentrum Laim in München, die angeblich im Vorfeld auf Anfrage mitgeteilt hätten, dass sie bei dieser Aktion nicht mitmachen.
> Schade sonst ist der Besitzer kompetent, freundlich und kulant.
> Petri
> Juvol



Hallo Juvol,
also ich habe die Sache überprüft und mir wurde sowohl von Geschäftsführer vom Angelzentrum Laim (Herrn Gierisch) wie auch von Purefishing bestätigt, dass das Angelzentrum Laim an der Aktion teilnimmt! 
Problem bei der Sache war offensichtlich, dass das Angelzentrum Laim die Ware noch nicht am Lager hatte. 

Also nochmal für alle:
Die Händlerliste ist nicht falsch!  - das Angelzentrum Laim nimmt an der Aktion teil!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Ja Thomas, ich meine aber wenn ich nur einen Gutschein einlösen darf, was dann?
> 
> MFG



Ich hab soeben nochmal ne Stellungnahme zu dem Thema bei PureFishing angefordert... sobald sie da ist, stell ich sie hier rein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Ja Thomas, ich meine aber wenn ich nur einen Gutschein einlösen darf, was dann?


Du darst aber zwei einlösen pro Angler!
Einen vom Anglerboard, einen von der Zeitschrift.

Wenn ein Händler sich weigert:
Mir mailen.

Wenns ein Händler problemlos macht:
Hier reinschreiben, damit die anderen Boardies Bescheid wissen wo es problemlos geht.

Und es wird hier dazu noch die offizielle Stellungnahme von Pure Fishing kommen, hat Franz ja schon angekündigt.


----------



## McRip (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du darst aber zwei einlösen pro Angler!
> Einen vom Anglerboard, einen von der Zeitschrift.
> 
> Wenn ein Händler sich weigert:
> ...



Muss einem der Händler dann auch 1*200m geben oder kann er sich mit 2*100m drücken?
Mein Händler in Frankfurt PLZ 65*** in der Hartmannsweilerstraße sagte mir, dass er in diesem Fall nur 2*100m geben will und ich den Rest (den ich für die Spule brauche) dazu kaufen könne...

Danke #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Muss ich abklären bei Pure Fishing


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Mein Händler in Frankfurt PLZ 65*** in der Hartmannsweilerstraße sagte mir, dass er in diesem Fall nur 2*100m geben will und ich den Rest (den ich für die Spule brauche) dazu kaufen könne...


Telefonisch abgeklärt:
Ja, so lautet die Anweisung von Pure Fishing an die Händler.

Demnächst dazu eh die Stellungnahme von Pure Fishing über Franz.


----------



## juvol (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo Franz,
vielen Dank, dass du eine wundersame Wendung herbeigeführt hast. Eine Wendung deshalb, weil ich sehr wohl der deutschen und der bayrischen Sprache mächtig bin und deshalb auch gestern klar gehört habe, dass das Angelzentrum ausdrücklich nicht teil nimmt. Da die Aktion erst heute beginnt, wäre die fehlende Ware gestern auch kein Problem gewesen. 
Da wir mit der selben Person gesprochen haben bin ich gespannt was der nächste Versuch bringt.
Petri
Juvol


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Stimmt nicht Fraz!!! Habs eben geklärt! Jeder darf einen AB + einen R&R Gutschein einlösen und bekommt 1 * 200 Meter. 

@ Thomas
Hab das "Mißverständniss" auch geklärt! Hast schon Post von denen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Eiiiines nach dem anderen.
Bin gerade am Telefon mit Pure Fishing, wir arbeiten das alles gerade ab.

Stellungnahme ist unterwegs zu Franz.

@ Marcel:
Das nächste was passiert ist die Abklärung der Zentrale mit AD, dann sollte das auch klappen.


----------



## Laksos (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich habe schon befürchtet, daß bei einigen Händlern aus Unwissenheit unklar sein wird, daß sie bei Anglern mit dem AB-Gutschein *und* einem Zeitschriftengutschein 2 Gutscheine einlösen dürfen. Hat Pure Fishing das mit den 2 Gutscheinmöglichkeiten vom AB *und* aus der Zeitschrift denn auch an alle Händler mitgeteilt?

(Zur Klarstellung: Ich selbst hab es noch nicht versucht.)

P.S.:
Daß mit den 200m am Stück wird wohl 'ne freundliche Kulanzentscheidung der Händler werden, wenn beide Scheine akzeptiert werden, denke ich.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

So die Stellungnahme ist gerade gekommen:



> Hallo Franz,
> 
> pro Angler der in einem Ladengeschäft persönlich erscheint, können ein (1) Gutschein des Anglerboard *und* ein (1) Gutschein aus der Rute&Rolle eingelöst werden!
> 
> ...


----------



## prinz1980 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@thomas9904

ich hab grad mein händler angerufen, er sagte mir er habe die schnur noch nicht, er sagt mir aber auch gleich das schon viele nachgefragt hätten und ich sollte mich doch täglich 2 mal melden ob er sie dann schon hat, denn er könne mir nicht garantieren ob sein vorrat ausreichen würde, nun werde ich aber ab morgen früh für 4 tage nicht da sein, sollte sein vorrat dann aber schon weg sein, schau ich dann in die röhre und hab wirklich pech???   oder gibt es da eine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## Laksos (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wurde das so auch den Händlern mitgeteilt? Auf deren Seite scheint mir aber noch viel Unwissenheit/Ratlosigkeit zu herrschen.#c


----------



## Franz_16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht Fraz!!!




siehe Stellungnahme oben  

Das ist aber Händlersache.

Uns ist erstmal wichtig, dass jeder Boardie für seinen Anglerboard-Gutschein auch die 100m Schnur bekommt! 



> Hallo Franz,
> vielen Dank, dass du eine wundersame Wendung herbeigeführt hast. Eine Wendung deshalb, weil ich sehr wohl der deutschen und der bayrischen Sprache mächtig bin und deshalb auch gestern klar gehört habe, dass das Angelzentrum ausdrücklich nicht teil nimmt. Da die Aktion erst heute beginnt, wäre die fehlende Ware gestern auch kein Problem gewesen.
> Da wir mit der selben Person gesprochen haben bin ich gespannt was der nächste Versuch bringt.
> Petri
> Juvol



egal... ist ja jetzt geklärt. War ja auch kein Vorwurf an dich. 
Musste das nur klarstellen!


----------



## Laksos (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Noch was:

Ich finde diese Aktion übrigens superklasse von Pure Fishing für die Angler!

Habe halt nur die Befürchtung, daß es da ein wenig an der Info für die Händler fehlt (oder sich diese nicht alles genau durchlesen). 

Als es seinerzeit die Gulp-Artikel gab, hatte ich eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht. Beim Händler sagte man mir damals auch mitten in der Ausgabefrist, die Liste sei falsch und der dort eingetragene Händler würde gar nicht an der Aktion teilnehmen. (Habe mir die Sachen damals dann selber zum ausprobieren gekauft, kein Problem.)  Deswegen fände ich es schade, wenn es jetzt für einige Angler ebenso unglücklich laufen würde. - Nur deswegen meine besorgten postings, die Sache an sich ist megastark für die Angler!.


----------



## Raubfish-Ud (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hi Boardies

war heute in Greiz bei Fisherman´s Partner und wollte 2x100m Schnur haben (100m auf Anglerboard-Gutschein und 100m auf Rute & Roll-Gutschein) 
die haben den Anglerboard-Gutschein nicht anerkannt,
laut denen hat jeder nur einmal Anspruch auf 100m.
Weiß jemand schon mehr?


----------



## Larzi (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Fisherman´s Partner Octopus Wassersport GmbH, Woldegker Str. 38a in 17036 Neubrandenburg nimmt nicht an der Aktion teil.:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hier haben wir dafür einen, der an der Aktion teilnimmt, aber nicht in der Liste steht (von Pure Fishing anerkannt und abgesegnet).
Hamburger können also auch da den Anglerboardgutschein einlösen (da gibts die 200 m auch 
"am Stück....")))))

*Mega-Angelcenter-Martins*
Inh. Jose Martins
Rahlstedter Straße 154
22143 Hamburg
Telefon : 040 - 677 79 29
Telefax : 040 - 677 76 63
Email : jose@mega-angelcenter.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Zu den zwei oben drüber nicht einlösenden Händlern:
Mir bitte eine Mail schicken mit Vorgang und Händleradresse sowie Eurem Namen/Adresse, damit ich das an Pure Fishing weiterleiten kann.

Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier haben wir dafür einen, der an der Aktion teilnimmt, aber nicht in der Liste steht (von Pure Fishing anerkannt und abgesegnet).
> Hamburger können also auch da den Anglerboardgutschein einlösen
> (*da gibts die 200 m auch "am Stück....")))))*
> 
> ...



Vorbildlich Thomas!!! Vielen Dank für Arrangement (oder so ähnlich:m)... Die Geschichte hat mich seit Montag mindestens 3 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet |rolleyes...


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

wo soll denn der gutschein im blinker bzw. in der fisch und fang sein ? 
Die doppelseite von der werbung habe ich gefunden aber wo soll denn der gutschein sein , mit dem man zum dealer gehen soll.


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Da kannst du lange suchen!!! Ist nur in der Rute & Rolle drinn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Gutschein Schnur: Rute und Rolle
Gutschein Buzz Baits: Fisch und Fang


----------



## tomry1 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hmmm...
Schön und Gut!
Dennoch :
Ich war heute bei meinem Angelhändler in Hamburg (Brahmfelder str.)
Und der hatte die Schnur noch nicht!!!
Er sagte mir das ich die schnur erst ab Dienstag bekommen kann!
Der Container sei erst heute im Hafen eingegangen ,und noch KEIN Händler habe die Schnur!!!
Alles in einem ein RIESEN FLOP!!!
Wie kann man Gutscheine rausgeben mit dem datum 20. September bis 11. Oktober,wo es die Schnur noch gar nicht gibt!!???
Ich erwarte mindestens eine Entschuldigung von Pure Fishing bzw. diesem Board!


----------



## krumme (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

na super und mein Händler steht zwar auf der Liste mact aber nicht mit#q


----------



## didi270757 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Nabend,

muss ich die schnur unbedingt auf meine Rolle bespulen? kann ich denn nicht ne 100m Roller in die Hand gedrückt bekommen?


MfG
Didi


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

nimm einfach ne ersatzspule mit, wo mal alte schnur drauf war und fertig .


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

schade das unsere Händler nicht mitmachen 

aber vieleicht schaffe ich es noch in diesen Monat zu einen der hier aufgelisteten ,nicht nur wegen der  schnur sondern weil ich noch mehr brauche und dieses hier in der umgebung nicht gibt.|rolleyes


----------



## Micky (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier haben wir dafür einen, der an der Aktion teilnimmt, aber nicht in der Liste steht (von Pure Fishing anerkannt und abgesegnet).
> Hamburger können also auch da den Anglerboardgutschein einlösen (da gibts die 200 m auch
> "am Stück....")))))
> 
> ...


 
Der Beginn einer neuen Männerfreundschaft ??? :vik:


----------



## Rappel666 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

danke für das tolle Angebot!

Leider ist der Händler in Heidesheim mal wieder nicht in der Lage, die einfachsten Sachen umzusetzen. Zwar hat er die Schnur da, aber konnte sie noch nicht buchen, so dass der Weg mal wieder umsonst war...das alte Lied, ständig wegen nichts vertröstet zu werden...kommen sie doch morgen wieder (weil ich ja so gerne im Auto sitze und nichts anderes zu tuen habe). 
Ist das im Sinne der Werbeaktion? Mit dem Personal sollte der Laden längst pleite sein

grummel, Gruß Rappel


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

war heute in der Angeldomäne in Herne, dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass 1. dort nicht alle Stärken verfügbar sein werden, z.B. 0,06 und 2. die Schnur erst Freitagnachmittag eintreffen wird. 

Ich werd dann am Samstagvormittag dort nochmal vorbeischauen
. #6


----------



## DerBorder (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin #h

war gestern bei Fischerman in Lübeck. Laut Liste nehmen die teil.

TUN SIE ABER NICHT :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass die Händler nach der ersten Gutscheinaktion mit dem Forellenteig dazugelernt hätten - Scheint aber wohl nicht bei allen so........

Hier also nochmal für alle:
Jedes Anglerboardmitglied kann zwei Gutscheine einlösen. Den vom Anglerboard und einen von der Zeitschrift.
Ob der Händler dann diese 200m Schnur am Stück oder nur als 2 mal 100 m rausgibt, ist letztlich die Entscheidung des Händlers. Dazu Pure Fishing:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> pro Angler der in einem Ladengeschäft persönlich erscheint, können ein (1) Gutschein des Anglerboard und ein (1) Gutschein aus der Rute&Rolle eingelöst werden!
> 
> ...



Es gibt/gab Schwierigkeiten mit der Auslieferung der Schnur. Laut Pure  Fishing sollen alle mitmachenden Händler die erste Teillieferung erhalten haben, nächste Woche soll dann alles ausgeliefert sein.

Wenn Händler die Gutscheine nicht einlösen obwohl sie in der Liste sind, oder die nur einen Gutschein einlösen obwohl Anglerboardmitglieder zwei einlösen können (den vom Anglerboard und den von der Zeitschrift). 

Dann mir eine Mail schicken mit dem Vorgang, Name und Adresse des Händlers, ich leite das dann zur Klärung an Pure Fishing weiter. 

Ebenso wenn Händler an der Aktion eigentlich teilnehmen aber (noch) nicht in der Liste sind.

Solche Sachen alle an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## evilburns (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hat jemand was gehört ob das kassler angelcenter mitmacht? und auch 1x200m aufspult?


----------



## Dementorblack (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe müssen die Händler die Schnur wohl erst kaufen und bekommen dann anhand der Gutscheine den verschenkten Bertrag zurück erstatten. Wenn das richtig is verstehe ich auch das Angelgeräte Händler da nicht mit machen weil die Gefahr besteht drauf sitzen zu bleiben auf der Schnurr wenn keiner kommt und sie haben will. Das das so läuft hätte ich nicht gedacht...


*Für alle im Landkreis Goslar und Schladen hier is die Schnur nicht zu erhalten wie ich gerade Telefonisch erfahren habe. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Das war beim Forellenteig ganz genau so und hat funktioniert (beim einen Händler besser, beim andren schlechter. Wie bei den Anglern gibts auch bei den Händlern solche und solche....)


----------



## Dementorblack (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Is ja acuh ok wollte nur die Leute Informieren die es nicht wissen und sich wundern warum ihr händler es nciht macht.

Wahr kein anfächten oder so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hab ich auch so nicht verstanden ))


----------



## unicorn75 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Welche Stärke würde ihr fürs mittlere Spinnfischen (Hecht, Zander) nehmen? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## caddel (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Bei Askari in Kiel/Raisdorf hat es problemlos geklappt*. 
Da gibt es die Schnur nicht von der Großrolle auf die Rolle, sonder eine Original-Spule mit 110 mtr.. Also sogar 10 mtr. mehr, bzw. in meinem Fall 20 mtr. mehr.

Die Buzz Bait waren ebenfalls da und wurden gegen den Gutschein heraus gegeben.

Einfach ne klasse Aktion.


----------



## Bellyboater (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Würde eine 0,06er fürs Mefofischen ausreichen, oder sollte ich doch lieber eine 0,10er nehmen?


----------



## Pescador (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Erst mal grundsätzlich ein Dank/Lob an den Hersteller daß er sich zu dieser kostenaufwändigen Werbeaktion zu Gunsten von uns Anglern entschlossen hat.

Aaaber:

Sollte es tatsächlich so sein daß die Gerätehändler (auf Anweisung) keine 200 m *am Stück* auf die beiden Gutscheine rausgeben, heist das ja nun, entweder man begnügt mit 100 m oder kauft die entsprechende Menge dazu um die Spule voll zu kriegen.
Da aber manche Angler mit anderen Schnüren des Herstellers schlechte Erfahrungen bezüglich der Qualität gemacht haben sind sie evtl. nicht bereit den Rest an Schnur dazu zu kaufen. Oder es gibt den einen oder anderen Jungangler der dies finanziell nicht kann oder nicht möchte. Oder der Jungangler erkennt die Notwendigkeit einer ausreichenden Schnurreserve nicht.
Wenn ich mir also vorstelle z.B. bei uns am Rhein einen kapitalen Biss zu haben, und der Fisch zieht in die Strömung, dann sind die 100 m raz faz draussen. Also fatale Folgen für den Fisch, wenn die Schnur gekappt werden muss. Oder der Angler riskiert den Rutenbruch...

Fazit:
Wenn diese Schnur wirklich unter realen und waidgerechten bedingungen von uns getestet werden soll, sollten die 200 m am Stück schon möglich sein!
Anderenfalls besser Abstand von dieser Aktion nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

S.o.:
Liegt am Händler, er kann, muss aber nicht die 200m am Stück rausgeben...


----------



## Kaljan (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Erst mal grundsätzlich ein Dank/Lob an den Hersteller daß er sich zu dieser kostenaufwändigen Werbeaktion zu Gunsten von uns Anglern entschlossen hat.
> 
> Aaaber:
> 
> ...


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

da bringt es jmd. mal auf den punkt 
die aussage  ist sehr sinnvoll und das muss mal der hersteller und der dealer mal bedenken. 

mfg kaljan


----------



## Fidde (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,
heute war ich in Lübeck beim aufgeführten Händler,er macht aber leider nicht mit! Also streicht Lübeck mal von der Liste...
so ist das irgendwie ne blöde Aktion!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Nochmal:*
Wenn ein Händler der auf der Liste steht nicht mitmacht, mir ne Mail mit Vorgang, Datum, Namen/Adresse des Händlers und Adresse von Euch zukommen lassen, ich geb das dann an Pure Fishing weiter.
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Angler1968 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Jungs bleibt locker. Gebt den Händlern eine Karenzzeit.
Das wird schon werden.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

keiner in meiner Nähe#d#d#d


----------



## Rossi1983 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich werde morgen mal schauen was der Händler in Gersthofen so macht ;-).


----------



## knutemann (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war just beim Angelcenter Wedemark. Null Schnur da
Laut Aussage seines Lieferanten wird das wohl vor Mitte Oktober nichts werden:c


----------



## DozeyDragoN (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Würde eine 0,06er fürs Mefofischen ausreichen, oder sollte ich doch lieber eine 0,10er nehmen?



Habe gerade die 10er in Empfang genommen (Rods World Berlin, problemlos). Nett rund, recht grobe Flechtung. SEHR auffällig: Die ist dicker als meine 19er PowerPro ... Ob die dann noch so toll für Mefos sein wird? ...


DD


----------



## McRip (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Habe heute ebenfalls die 0,10er bekommen, in der Dicke vergleichbar mit 0,15er Fireline. Fürs Spinnfischen auf die 0,06er warten! Die ist aber zumindest in Frankfurt noch nicht da...

Trotzdem vielen DANK!


----------



## marca (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Habe heute Mittag auch meine Schnur problemlos aufgespult bekommen.
Bei "unserem" Händler Inquadro,hier in Aachen-Eilendorf.
Hat sie von der Großspule aufgespult und wenn zuwenig drauf war einfach weiter draufgemacht und wurde dann anteilig bezahlt.
Fand ich fair!
Habe eben auch schon meinen ersten Zander mit der Schnur an Land geholt.
Scheint mir sehr knotenfest zu sein, aber die angegebenen 0,10 mm hat die niemals!
Haben ander Schnüre aber ja auch nicht.
Ich bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden mit der Leine.
Und die Aktion finde ich klasse!!


----------



## Paty (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Fisherman´s Partner Zoo Käser in der Ittlinger Straße 146,94315 Straubing nimmt nicht an der Aktion teil.  

Kennt jemand ein Händler ,in Landshut oder Umgebung, der an dieser Aktion teilnimmt ??

Mfg,
Paty.


----------



## Fishing (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Erst mal grundsätzlich ein Dank/Lob an den Hersteller daß er sich zu dieser kostenaufwändigen Werbeaktion zu Gunsten von uns Anglern entschlossen hat.
> 
> Aaaber:
> 
> ...





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....und auch kein Händler im Gebiet 96XXX und wegen 100m fahre ich sicherlich keine 100km




....und auch kein Händler im Gebiet 65XXX, der näher als 30 km wäre. Und wegen 100m fahre ich sicherlich keine 30km.

Fazit für mich, wie der Spinner schon schrieb:
Abstand von dieser Aktion nehmen!


----------



## LordHelmchen (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Angelzentrum Freiburg *macht wie erwartet vorbildlich, sehr freundlich und ohne Schere mit! :vik:

Nur die 0,06er gab es leider noch nicht! #c

Tolle Aktion :l


----------



## Starcrunch (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> *Angelzentrum Freiburg *macht wie erwartet vorbildlich, sehr freundlich und ohne Schere mit! :vik:
> 
> Nur die 0,06er gab es leider noch nicht! #c
> 
> Tolle Aktion :l


Shit, dann brauch ich ja Morgen nicht gehen 
Haben die was gesagt, bis wann die 0,06 reinkommt?


----------



## Maro67 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

:mAuch Michel vom WM-Angelparadies in Weil am Rhein macht natürlich (als vorbildlicher Händler) mit und hat alle Stärken ausser 0,06 und 0,10 da! 
Die sollen noch kommen!
Auch Michel macht keinen Cut, man bekommt die 200m am Stück, wenn gewünscht! #6

Gruß Maro67


----------



## oma (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Heute meine Schnur in Oldenburg ohne Problem erhalten.Die 10èr ist wirklich mal Toll.Erst hab ich gedacht,die ist doch zu steif------aber sie pfunzt und hält jederzeit nen guten Hecht!!!!!
Muß doch die Macher loben!!
Gruß Oma


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin moin,

habe letzte Woche den Vertreter von Berkley gesprochen, in Rute & Rolle und in Kutter und Küste sollen Gutscheine drinn sein!!
Grüße und heiße Drills aus dem Norden|wavey:


----------



## T.T (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Ice Bear 66 schrieb:


> ...habe letzte Woche den Vertreter von Berkley gesprochen, in Rute & Rolle und in Kutter und Küste sollen Gutscheine drinn sein!!



Danke für den Hinweis! #6

War Heute im Askari Markt in Raisdorf/Kiel.
Dort gibts die Schnur nicht von der Großrolle, sondern in den Verkaufsverpackungen mit 110m auf der Spule. :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War heute im Angelshop in Hamm Caldenhofer weg.
Ich habe ohne Probleme 200 m auf eine Spule bekommen#6
Mit zwei Gutscheinen (Rute und Rolle und Anglerboard.)


----------



## höcht (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Paty schrieb:


> Fisherman´s Partner Zoo Käser in der Ittlinger Straße 146,94315 Straubing nimmt nicht an der Aktion teil.
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Händler ,in Landshut oder Umgebung, der an dieser Aktion teilnimmt ??
> 
> ...


 




weist du obs die dann in künzing gibt(auch bei nem zoo käser)?


----------



## mowerpac (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Hemmungslose Werbung*

Ich war gerade beim Angelsportcenter DS In Flensburg Weiche um meinen Gutschein einzulösen, kam sofort die Frage : "Willst nicht noch die Rute und Rolle kaufen, dann spul ich dir gleich 200m drauf."
Perfekt! So kann die Mefosaison beginnen!


----------



## ebenezer (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Die Händler scheinen nicht alle informiert zu sein.
Bin heute in Reichertshofen (Hoffmann) mit meinem Anglerboardgutschein abgeblitzt.
Er muß sich erst informieren.


----------



## der_Empty (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War grade bei Fishermans Partner in Berlin...da hätten sie zwar wenns auf meine Spule gepasst hätte auch 200m raufgespult...jedoch nur wenn man zu zweit ist...d.h. die nehmen das da so genau dass jede Person nur einen Gutschein einlösen darf und abgespeichert wird...

Also wenn ich mal so dreist sein darf und nen tipp geben kann...nehmt euch alle kumpels die nich angeln...druckt für jeden nen Gutschein aus und ab in Angelladen...dann habt ihr in null komma nix alle Spulen voll die ihr besitzt...

Hatte selber heute nur den aus der Rute & Rolle dabei...#q


----------



## fritte (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also bei der Angeldomäne in Herne brauch ich auch noch nicht vorbei fahren, die haben nicht alle schnüre da.
Die Schnüre sind z.Zt in den Stärken 0,17, 0,21 und 0,28 mm vorrätig
Auf die Frage mit den beiden Gutscheinen bekam ich erstmal keine Antwort, dann meinten die es dürfte nur einer eingelöst werden.
Habe denen jetzt mal ein Passagen aus dem Forum zu kommen lassen und hoffe das ich darauf auch eine Antwort erhalte.
Werde euch dann berichten wie es weiter geht.


----------



## tomry1 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Habe mir 200 Meter feinste Schnur abgeholt!!!
Hat alles Prima geklappt,keine Wartezeit und freundlicher Service ;-)
Für alle Hamburger :
Wenn ihr euren Coupon ohne Probleme einlösen wollt,dann geht zu
*
Mega-Angelcenter-Martins
Inh. Jose Martins
Rahlstedter Straße 154
22143 Hamburg
Telefon : 040 - 677 79 29
Telefax : 040 - 677 76 63
Email : jose@mega-angelcenter.de


*Dort bekommt ihr 200 Meter am Stk. eurer Wahl!!!
Von 0,10mm - 0,47mm ist alles da!!!
Unswar genügend! 
Wenn ihr die Rute u. Rolle noch nicht habt---> Die bekommt ihr auch da!!!
Wirklich super Service ging alles Reibungslos.

Ein Großes Dankeschön


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Paty schrieb:


> Fisherman´s Partner Zoo Käser in der Ittlinger Straße 146,94315 Straubing nimmt nicht an der Aktion teil.
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Händler ,in Landshut oder Umgebung, der an dieser Aktion teilnimmt ??
> 
> ...





Aha, dann kann ich mir den Weg nach Straubing also sparen.

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum werden die Händler dann überhaupt in Zeitschriften und auch hier im Board als teilnehmende Händler abgedruckt und veröffentlicht.#c Wenn es doch nicht so ist.#d
Ober Kopiert man da einfach eine Liste von Händlern die schonmal von Berkley ein paar Spulen Schnur im Sortiment hatten. |kopfkrat

Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen wer auch an dieser Panne Schuld ist. Es sind bestimmt wieder die Herren Niemand und Keiner.|uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen wer auch an dieser Panne Schuld ist. Es sind bestimmt wieder die Herren Niemand und Keiner


Die jeweiligen Händler.
Die mussten ja ja schliesslich dafür unterschreiben und kamen nur dann auf die Liste von Pure Fishing.
Warum sie dann doch nicht mitmachen das wissen nur die selber....


----------



## caddel (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War heute noch mal beim Dealer meines Vertrauens.
Askari Angelsportfachmarkt Raisdorf
Gutenbergstrasse 45
24223 Raisdorf
Tel.: 04307 - 821 821
Fax: 04307 - 821 822
Mail: askari_raisdorf@msn.com

Habe Wattis gekauft und beim warten auf die Würmer, gingen innerhalb von 10 min. mindestens 6 Rollen in Originalverpachung per Gutschein über den Ladentisch. Die haben da reichlich stehen.
Wenn die Jungs da im Laden aufspulen sollten, bräuchten die einen extra Angestellten, nur fürs aufspulen.
Haben sie toll gelöst. Statt 100 mtr. gibt es 110 mtr. und man spult selbst auf und wenn man mehr braucht gibt es die 270 mtr. und der Gutschein wird verrechnet.

Für mich ganz klar. Daumen ganz weit nach oben.


----------



## harry1961 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Tja, ich war heute mit dem ausgedruckten Gutschein bei meinem Händler. Leider gibt der die Schnur nur für einen "original" Gutschein, sprich aus einer Zeitschrift ausgeschnitten, her. Von dieser Aktion hier weis er gar nichts, obwohl er in der Händlerliste steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Nochmal:*
Wenn ein Händler der auf der Liste steht nicht mitmacht, mir ne Mail mit Vorgang, Datum, Namen/Adresse des Händlers und Adresse von Euch zukommen lassen, ich geb das dann an Pure Fishing weiter.
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Wasserfloh (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



harry1961 schrieb:


> Tja, ich war heute mit dem ausgedruckten Gutschein bei meinem Händler. Leider gibt der die Schnur nur für einen "original" Gutschein, sprich aus einer Zeitschrift ausgeschnitten, her. Von dieser Aktion hier weis er gar nichts, obwohl er in der Händlerliste steht.



Genau so war es heute auch in Schwante bei Fisherman´s

wenn solche Aktionen durchgeführt werden müßte man mal 
vorher mit uns sprechen wurde mir gesagt. Naja ein Versuch war´s wert


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Nochmal: Die haben das unterschrieben bei Pure Fishing wo das klar drinsteht!

Wenns Schwierigkeiten gibt, siehe Posting 176


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Und was nützt das dem der Umsonnst bei so einem Händler war? Nichts!!

Wenn der Händler nicht will dann will halt nicht.


----------



## Nauke (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die haben das unterschrieben bei Pure Fishing wo das klar drinsteht!
> 
> Wenns Schwierigkeiten gibt, siehe Posting 176



Mein Dealer in Erkner hat mich auch mit großen Augen abgeschaut|bigeyes

"Was im Anglerboard gibts die auch?"

Naja, er will es Montag tel. klären und dann bekomme ich auch meine Schnur,

wenn sie dann auch da ist.  Die 0,6er und 0,10er fehlen noch.

*Frage an die Oberspinner*:vik:

Die 0.6er müsste doch eigendlich reichen? Das schwerste was mir hier an den
Drillig geht ist evtl. ein 70er(2kg) Rapfen.#h


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Mur mal so zur Info am Rande:*

Sohnemann und Boardie Raubfischjäger bekam heute seine abonnierte


*KUTTER & KÜSTE *


mit der Post; da war vorne an dann *auch* so ein Originalgutschein wie bei der Rute & Rolle für diese Schnur drangepappt!


----------



## Gädda kille (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin,
meinen Dank an
*
Mega-Angelcenter-Martins
Inh. Jose Martins
Rahlstedter Straße 154
22143 Hamburg

und

Pure Fishing

*für die tolle Aktion.

Habe bei Martins zusammen mit meiner Frau 2 x 150 m 10 er Schnur bekommen.


----------



## tomry1 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Jops!
Da hab ich meine 10er auch her ;-) allerdings 200 Meter ...
Gleich bekommen,keine Wartezeit !
Achja... die 28er schnur ist im durchmesser so ca 1mm....
Also mal nicht so den Angaben vertrauen!

Die 0,6er ,10er und 17er sollten eigentl vollkommen ausreichen!
0,6er =  fürs Spinnfischen auf Mefo,Zander und Hecht---
10er  = ebenfalls,halt etwas robuster
17er  = leichtes Pilken 
Alles was drüber is =  Big Game 
*


Hier nochmal die Adresse vom Angelshop wo alles reibungslos klappt :


Mega-Angelcenter-Martins
Inh. Jose Martins
Rahlstedter Straße 154
22143 Hamburg

Keine Wartezeit , 200meter am Stk. und super Service
Top! Bedanke mich 
*


----------



## Huntemann (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

Fishing-Center Oldenburg.

Hat alles problemlos geklappt. #6


----------



## der_Empty (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Die Schnur is der Hammer...super geilo...#6


----------



## Imperator17 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Achtung:

Fisherman`s Partner Gersthofen hatte gestern noch keine Schnur da...

Schade!

MfG


----------



## siwok44 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wo soltte man anklicken um den Gutschein ausdrucken zui können?


----------



## Gädda kille (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Der Gutscheinlink ist im Newsletter!


----------



## hotte50 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



siwok44 schrieb:


> Wo soltte man anklicken um den Gutschein ausdrucken zui können?



guckst Du hier und dann lesen was im gelb hinterlegten Kasten steht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/aktion.php


----------



## siwok44 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Danke schön! Es hat wunnder bar geklapt!


----------



## Bubu63 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Habe mir die Schnur am Wochenende bei meinem Händler geholt. Hat super geklappt.
Schnurgrößen waren erst ab 0,10 mm vorhanden, also hab ich gleich die 10èr genommen.
Macht beim Fingertest`n guten Eindruck, aber halt recht dick. Das hab ich dann mal zu Hause mit `ner Microschraube nachgemessen. Die 0,10èr hat nicht weniger als 0,26 mm Durchmesser zu bieten! Das ist aber mal ganz schön happig ! Also das das Maß bei allen
Schnüren um ein paar Zehntel überschritten wird ist ja schon normal, aber mehr als das Doppelte ?! Ich will dann gar nicht wissen wie erst die dicken Stärken aussehen......

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Starcrunch (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hast du unter Belastung gemessen?
Ich habe immer wieder gelesen, dass die Schnur den angegebenen Durchmesser erst unter Belsatung hat


----------



## Petterson (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Vergesst einfach mal die Durchmesser bei Geflochtenen, stimmen sowieso nie! Ich rechne bei der Schnurfassung immer 1/10 drauf: die Spule fasst von der 20er Geflochtenen ca. soviel, wie von ner 30er Mono. Welche Stärke ich nehm, entscheide ich auch nicht nach Durchmesser, sonder nach der Tragkraft die ich brauche. Und noch was: vergleich mal die 24er Whiplash Cristal (37,8kg) mit ner 35kg tragenden Geflochtenen von vor 5 Jahren...da ist die Cristal der reinste Spinnenfaden (habs bei meinem Tackledealer gemacht,wow).


----------



## herrfrick (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo Boardis,

hatt einer schon Erfahrungen mit den beiden Leipziger Händlern (Engelsdorf Angelspezi und Markkleeberg Domäne)?


----------



## Jourlina (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Leider war die Schnur am 21.09.2007 beim Händler Dresden,Hechtstr. noch nicht verfügbar!


----------



## Pescador (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War auch heute beim Händler und habe mir die Schnur angeschaut. |kopfkrat 

Habe sie aber nicht mitgenommen, entspricht nicht meinen Qualitätsvorstellungen...


----------



## tomry1 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

In wiefern entspricht die Schnur nicht deinen Ansprüchen?
Ich kann nur sagen es ist eine perfekte "Fireline".


----------



## Waagemann (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@Herrfrick,
bei der Angeldomäne hat ich mal angerufen und die haben 2 große Spulen da.weiß aber nicht welchen durchmesser#c!

mfg waagemann


----------



## ebenezer (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Mein Händler Abgelgeräte Knoll in Reichertshofen hat von
Berkley die Vorgabe nur 100m pro Person abzugeben.
Das heißt Gutscheine aus Zeitschriften und dem Anglerboard sind nicht kombinierbar.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Mein Händler Abgelgeräte Knoll in Reichertshofen hat von
> Berkley die Vorgabe nur 100m pro Person abzugeben.
> Das heißt Gutscheine aus Zeitschriften und dem Anglerboard sind nicht kombinierbar.


Das stimmt klar nicht!!!
Daher hier nochmal:
Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass die Händler nach der ersten Gutscheinaktion mit dem Forellenteig dazugelernt hätten - Scheint aber wohl nicht bei allen so........

Hier also nochmal für alle:
Jedes Anglerboardmitglied kann zwei Gutscheine einlösen. Den vom Anglerboard und einen von der Zeitschrift.
Ob der Händler dann diese 200m Schnur am Stück oder nur als 2 mal 100 m rausgibt, ist letztlich die Entscheidung des Händlers. Dazu Pure Fishing:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> pro Angler der in einem Ladengeschäft persönlich erscheint, können ein (1) Gutschein des Anglerboard und ein (1) Gutschein aus der Rute&Rolle eingelöst werden!
> 
> ...



Es gibt/gab Schwierigkeiten mit der Auslieferung der Schnur. Laut Pure  Fishing sollen alle mitmachenden Händler die erste Teillieferung erhalten haben, nächste Woche soll dann alles ausgeliefert sein.

Wenn Händler die Gutscheine nicht einlösen obwohl sie in der Liste sind, oder die nur einen Gutschein einlösen obwohl Anglerboardmitglieder zwei einlösen können (den vom Anglerboard und den von der Zeitschrift). 

Dann mir eine Mail schicken mit dem Vorgang, Name und Adresse des Händlers, ich leite das dann zur Klärung an Pure Fishing weiter. 

Ebenso wenn Händler an der Aktion eigentlich teilnehmen aber (noch) nicht in der Liste sind.

Solche Sachen alle an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> 
> hatt einer schon Erfahrungen mit den beiden Leipziger Händlern (Engelsdorf Angelspezi und Markkleeberg Domäne)?




So wie ich den Chef in Markkleeberg kennen und leider auch fürchten gelernt habe würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es da Probleme gibt wenn man mit zwei  Gutscheinen (AB und R&R) oder gar drei (AB, R&R und K&K) kommt. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Harry Hecht (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Morgen zusammen. 
Bei *Ussat in Dortmund* hat es super geklappt. #6
Mit beiden Gutscheinen 200 m abgegriffen, da die Rolle nur 140 m fasst, hab ich die fehlenden 60 m separat bekommen (hab zwar keine Ahnung was ich mit 60m Schnur machen soll, aber egal, der gute Wille zählt).


----------



## Paty (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo , mit zwei Gutscheinen (AB und R&R) leider geht nicht !!
Mit gutschein aus R&R hat super geklappt aber mit gutschein aus AB nicht (ist nicht gültig !! ) . War schon zwei Personnen !?!?
Händler : Haider`s Lockfutterstudio Schulring 8 Moosthenning 84164 .


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Nochmal:


> Wenn Händler die Gutscheine nicht einlösen obwohl sie in der Liste sind, oder die nur einen Gutschein einlösen obwohl Anglerboardmitglieder zwei einlösen können (den vom Anglerboard und den von der Zeitschrift).
> 
> Dann mir eine Mail schicken mit dem Vorgang, Name und Adresse des Händlers, ich leite das dann zur Klärung an Pure Fishing weiter.
> 
> ...


----------



## bo4ever (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War heute mal wieder bei *Angelsport Müller in Suhl*.

Er akzeptiert den Gutschein vom Anglerboard problemlos, 

hatte aber leider erst die 0,24 Schnur da,
0,21 und 0,17 sollen heute noch eintreffen 
und 0,10 und 0,06 spätestens Ende der Woche.

Ansonst wie immer sehr freundlich und Top Beratung.

PS: Nur mal als Vorschlag ich finde man sollte die Händlerliste bzw. die Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Händlern irgendwie übersichtlicher machen, Beispiel eine kurze Zussammenfassung zu Beginn des Threads.


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Danke für die schöne Aktion und das Engagement.

Angelsport Wolf in Krefeld hatte die Schnur bereits am ersten Tag - allerdings nur die ganz dicke - andere waren auch nicht geliefert worden bis dahin.

Zur Schnur selber muss ich allerdings sagen, dass die mir persönlich viel zu steif erscheint. Da ist die fireline crystal in meinen Augen weitaus schöner. Kann nun aber auch an der Stärke der Schnur liegen. Wie gesagt, hatte der Händler bis dato nur die im Wäscheleinenformat geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hab mir ne 0,10 im Angelcenter Hamminkeln geholt. Werd sie mal am Wochenende prüfen.
Ansonsten hat Der Claus noch die 0,17 und 0,27 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Piefke (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo zusammen.

Finde die Aktion echt super, ich als Einsteiger bin für jeden meter Schnur dankbar, kann ja immer mal was passieren. Werd mich diese Woche noch in die Spur machen. Werd sie am Wochenende mal einsetzen, muß ja noch viel üben.


----------



## markoambros (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo, hat jemand schon bei Zoo Käser in Künzing die Schnur abgeholt? Ich muß 30 km fahren und will nicht umsonst hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Im Moment kam gerade die Meldung von Pure Fishing, dass Zoo Käser (Ittlinger Straße 146, Straubing 94315) mitmachen würde.


----------



## Nauke (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob die 0,6er bis zum Ende der Aktion hier noch
eintrift.#c


----------



## McRip (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Nauke schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob die 0,6er bis zum Ende der Aktion hier noch
> eintrift.#c



0,*0*6er 
schließe ich mich an (Frankfurt) #u


----------



## schrebergarten (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

schade das es bei der Aktion Berkley Whiplash nicht möglich ist im Lübecker Raum ein Geschäft zu finden, welches sich daran beteiligt.

Gruß!;+


----------



## Pikepauly (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Das mit der Beteiligung scheint ja ein Problem zu sein.
Mein Dealer vor Ort sagt er ist nicht über die Aktion informiert.
(Angelspezi Kiebitzmarkt Otterndorf) Den R&R Gutschein will er auch nicht.
Schnur hat er auch nicht.

Komische Organisation find ich.

Aber will mich nicht beschweren. Schliesslich wollte mir jemand was schenken und nicht verkaufen.


----------



## zander10 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Die Aktion find ich gut, nur leider beteiligen sich nicht genug daran. In meiner Stadt nicht ein einziger Laden und dafür 50 km zu fahren. Nöööö


----------



## Hector (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Dieser Gutschein war in einem Sonderwerbeheft,das dem Blinker beigefügt war.
Mein Händler( Firma Bode in Mühlheim Kärlich) hat diesen ohne Probleme angenommen.
  Gruß Hektor#h#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich habe heute meine 200m abgeholt, bei Fisherman's Partner in Frankfurt-Griesheim - in zwei Portionen. Angeblich gibt es eine Anweisung von Berkley, nur jeweils 100m auf eine Spule zu spulen. (Ein etwas durchsichtiges Manöver, um die nötige Restmenge zu verkaufen...)

Ich habe aber einfach mit Mono unterfüttert - was ich sowieso immer mache, und dann passte das, und 100m habe ich jetzt eben in Reserve.

Übrigens machte die Schnur auf den ersten Blick gar keinen so verkehrten Eindruck. Wird sich bestimmt weit werfen lassen, wie die "normale" Crystal auch, und nicht viel Perücken bilden. Zu hart fand ich sie aber auch nicht. Den Rest wird die Praxis zeigen. Allerdings hatte sie definitiv keine 0,10mm, wie angegeben - aber es ist ja schon sowas wie Gewohnheitsrecht der Schnurhersteller, hier deftig zu untertreiben.


----------



## Patrick S. (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also auch ich finde diese Aktion wieder super und freue mich umso mehr das auch mein Dealer sich an dieser Aktion beteiligt.
Werde morgen oder nächste Woche mal vorbei schaun und mir gleich eine Probe mit nehmen. 
Eine Frage habe ich da aber noch...bekommt ´man die Probe nur aufgespuhlt oder auch so...?


----------



## Laksos (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Hector schrieb:


> ...Mein Händler( Firma Bode in Mühlheim Kärlich) hat diesen ohne Probleme angenommen....


Ich war gestern bei BODE in Frechen. Dort weiß man zwar Bescheid und man hätte mir gerne geholfen (AUCH mit den Gratis-Boilies für den Gutschein aus der FISCH & FANG). Leider hatten sie von allem nach 1 Tag schon längst überhaupt nichts mehr. Nach deren Info hatten sie 1 (in Worten: EINE!) Großspule, und auch nur 0,17er, Schnur bekommen (also meine gewünschte 0,10er sowieso nicht), und ganze 20 Testpäckchen Gratis-Boilies. Das war in diesem großen Laden natürlich alles nach paar Stunden sofort weg.

Fazit:

Firma "BODE Angelgeräte": Supertop!#6

Der unterstellte gute Wille von Pure Fishing: Auch klasse.

Aber die Organisation, Ausführung, Händlerinformation und vor allem quantitativ ausreichende und schnelle Händlerbelieferung läuft scheinbar ein bischen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Deswegen schicke ich jetzt nicht mehr extra 'ne Mail an Thomas und fahre nicht nochmal 2x20km, höchstens wenn ich eh zum Händler muss.


----------



## Strumbi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

hab gestern die 0,10 mm getestet .  Habe im Rhein
mit 30 g Bleikopf und Gufi geschmissen , was die
Rute und Schnur hergibt.  
Lässt sich super  und weit werfen. Macht 
einen guten Eindruck    . Eine Verwicklung beim Werfen
konnte schnell entwirrt werden. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## der_Empty (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

0,21er von Berkley seis die Fireline oder die Whiplash oder die Wiplash Crystal sind in wahrheit fast dicker wie ne 0,30er...#q

Hab selbst gesehen bei meinem Händler der eben wegen solchem Besch... nicht bei solchen Aktionen mitmacht...

Berkley is in Sachen Schnüre voll untendurch...unsichtbar isse auch nich...nich mal annähernd...|rolleyes

Soll nicht heissen dass sie sich trotz allem ganz gut beim Werfen verhält...


----------



## qtreiber007 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Tja, Ihr habt es gut!

Euer Händler hat die Schnur, in fast allen Durchmessern, echt schön!
Ich war bereits mehrmals bei meinen "Teilnehmenden", musste dann jedoch immer das gleiche hören: Ja, in 0.24 ist sie da, aber dünner??? nee habe ich nicht. Die Leute von... können die Schnur nicht liefern. Meine anderen Kunden sind schon stinke sauer...

Also Meiner Meinung nach sollte bei solchen Aktionen erst einmal das Material in ausreichender Menge bereitgestellt werden und zum Aktionsbeginn auch da sein!

Wirklich schade! Ich hoffe, dass die Jungs und Mädels von ... mal leichte Schläge auf den Hinterkopf erhalten!--> Soll ja das Denkvermögen positiv beeinflussen!!!

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Frage an Thomas9904

in der neuen Kutter & Küste ist ebenfalls ein Whiplash-Chrystal Gutschein enthalten.

Kann man nunmehr diesen, oder anders gefragt, alle drei Gutscheine einlösen ???


----------



## Laksos (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ..in der neuen Kutter & Küste ist ebenfalls ein Whiplash-Chrystal Gutschein enthalten...


siehe posting Nr. 181...

Nur bringt das in der Praxis nicht immer was (s. posting Nr. 220)...:q


----------



## hotte50 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Laksos schrieb:


> siehe posting Nr. 181...
> 
> Nur bringt das in der Praxis nicht immer was (s. posting Nr. 220)...:q
> und genau deswegen würde ich nicht auf Verdacht losfahren sondern den Dealer vorher fernmündlich kontaktieren...:g



Posting 181 sagt ja nun nix anderes als meiniges...

Posting 220 beantwortet leider nicht meine Frage...

und Fragen wollte ich ja nur, weil es immer heißt das jeder Angler nur 2 Gutscheine einlösen dürfe (den AB & R&R)

nun gibt es aber eine weitere Zeitschrift mit Gutschein....

.....also.......Frage berechtigt


----------



## karpfenmick (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Tolle Aktion ..habe mir gerade 100m 0,06 bei Fisherman in Düsseldorf abgeholt..danke

Gruß Micha


----------



## Strumbi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



der_Empty schrieb:


> 0,21er von Berkley seis die Fireline oder die Whiplash oder die Wiplash Crystal sind in wahrheit fast dicker wie ne 0,30er...#q
> 
> Hab selbst gesehen bei meinem Händler der eben wegen solchem Besch... nicht bei solchen Aktionen mitmacht...
> 
> ...


 
Hi ,
ist ja klar das sie nicht völlig unsichtbar ist.
Habe mit Fireline chrystal ohne Fluocarbon  viele Zander 
in einem klaren Baggersee gefangen. Was für uns sichtbar
ist , kann ja für Zander unsichtbar sein. 
Sonst hätte ich ja nicht so viel gefangen.
Also nicht alles so madig machen.
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> und Fragen wollte ich ja nur, weil es immer heißt das jeder Angler nur 2 Gutscheine einlösen dürfe (den AB & R&R)


Ei gucke mal, wusste ich auch nicht mit der K+K.
Hab deswegen gerade bei Pure Fishing nachgefragt.
Muss der Chef entscheiden, sobald die Entscheidung vorliegt kriege ich umgehend Bescheid und Ihr dann selbstverständlich auch.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich werde mir auch schnur kaufen gehen, entweder die whiplash crystal oder die neue spiderwire ultracast invisi-braid, das ist auch eine neue semi transperente schnur, diesmal nur aus dem hause mitchell, dafür habe ich auch einen gutschein für 100m von angelsport moritz nord


----------



## Wasserpatscher (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Langsam wird's unübersichtlich mit den Gutscheinen aus dem Hause Pure Fishing!


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ..., dafür habe ich auch einen gutschein für 100m von angelsport moritz nord



Und den Gutschein gabs wo?!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Und den Gutschein gabs wo?!


 
Im Prospekt, was man von denen zugesendet bekommt.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Komisch, hab gar keins bekommen |evil:...


----------



## seahavk (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo Boardies, 

also in Neubrandenburg gibts keine Schnur mehr, komische Aktion

Seahavk#c


----------



## der blonde hans (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Ich werd die Fireline Crystal runterschmeißen und mir die raufspulen lassen. :q Ich hoff die Whiplash ist besser al die Fireline


Würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen - sie saugt sich nach und nach mit Wasser voll und wird immer schwerer !!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



der blonde hans schrieb:


> Würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen - sie saugt sich nach und nach mit Wasser voll und wird immer schwerer !!!!!!!!


Danke für die Info.


----------



## der_Empty (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Strumbi schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ist ja klar das sie nicht völlig unsichtbar ist.
> Habe mit Fireline chrystal ohne Fluocarbon  viele Zander
> in einem klaren Baggersee gefangen. Was für uns sichtbar
> ...



das war der am wenigsten ausschlaggebende punkt den ich schlecht gemacht habe...


----------



## BlackLions (27. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo Leute,

die Aktion ist ja ganz gut und schön. Aber im PLZ-Bereich 54 gibts ebenfalls keinen Vertriebspartner für die Schnur. Wie ein Kollege schon schrieb: 100km fahren wegen 100mtr. Schnur,...nö danke.:vik:

Gruß
BlackLions


----------



## chrissi6 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

wie is des wenn ich meine schwester mitnehm oder mutter un die noch ne gutschein mitnimmt vom angelboard ?
un hat der weckesser dieses angebot auch ?
danke ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Sodele... war gestern beim Angelgerätehändler und habe mir die dünnste aufspulen lassen die da war. Mit Unterfütterung ist meine 4er Rolle (Balzer 900 DLX) voll... |motz:

Alter Verwalter... das soll 0,10 sein :v Das ist eine bessere Paketkordel, ich wollte die fürs Feedern am Rhein nehmen, das kann ich dann knicken, da steige ich wieder auf 0,28 mono um. Bei dem Durchmesser sehe ich an einer 3oz Spitze den leisesten Windhauch... :c


----------



## ostfriesengerd (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wer kann mir exakt sagen, wie dick die 0,28er Wiplash ist. Habe hier messen lassen mit einem Mikrometer. Ergebnis 0,45. Das kann doch nicht sein. Will die Schnur auf meine Ryobi-Elektrorolle aufspulen lassen. Dann geht ja aber nicht viel drauf. Für schnelle Antwort dankbar. Gruss Gerd


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wenn deine Schwester bzw. Mutter Mitglieder im Anglerboard sind - ist das kein Problem!

Weckesser: Wenn du den in Veitshöchheim meinst, der ist laut Liste dabei!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@ostfriesengerd
Was willst du denn mit ner 0,28er Whiplash fangen? 

Meiner Meinung nach reicht zum Tiefseeangeln die 0,17er aus!


----------



## sunfisher1991 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hi Leutz,
war gestern mit meim Vater und meim Bruder im Fisherman's Partner in Speyer. Dort is alles problemlos über die Bühne gegangen: 1 Gutschein hier vom AB und dann noch 2 von Kütter& Küste abgegeben (200m 0,10mm und 100m 0,17mm). Ich wurde sogar noch gefragt ob ich die 200m zusammen oder separat möchte . Wie schon gesagt, war dort alles gut organisiert und es waren auch alle Schnurstärken vorhanden. Weiter so #6.
Gruß Sebi


----------



## chrissi6 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

danke franz 16 !!
ich finde das hier manche froh sein sollten überhaupt kostenlose schnur zu bekommen anstatt , ja dann nehm ich noch oma ,opa , tante *g* und so weiter mit^^ .
naja mir reichen 100 m .:vik:
saubere aktion


----------



## Ulli3D (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war eben bei Angelsport Bonn, um die Schnur zu holen. Habe einen AB und einen Rute& Rolle Gutschein problemlos eingelöst bekommen. Ich hab mir die 0,17er geholt, damit sollten sich der eine oder andere Hänger mit lösen lassen. Ziemlich dick die Schnur. Wer da auf 0,17 gekommen ist, der hat seine Micrometerschraube ganz schön zugeknallt. 

Ich hab mal mit ner Schieblehre gemessen, ich komme auf 0,30 mm, wenn die Schnur ganz leicht gequetscht ist. Wie schon immer, entweder stimmt die Tragkraft, dann wird beim Durchmesser gelogen oder es stimmt der Durchmesser, dann ist die Tragkraft gelogen |gr:

Zusätzlich gab es noch 500 g Boilies auf den F & F Gutschein. Leider waren da nur noch 2 Sorten verfügbar.


----------



## Matze- (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

also ich wollte mir 1 mal 200 meter aufspulen lassen mit 2 gutscheinen aber NEEEE IS NICH!!!!! :r |krach:
bei angeldomäne rhein ruhr meinte der typ er dürfte nur 100 meter am stück abgeben obwohl hier ja stand dass man die kombinieren kann 
aber er meinte er dürfte nur 100 meter rausgeben
so habe ich halt die 100 meter aufspulen lassen #d
und siehe da meine rolle war proppe voll |bigeyes
bei einem durchmesser von angeblichen 0.21 haben wir eine 35 mono daneben gehalten und sie war immer noch um ein ganzes stück dicker 
wo bitte messen die denn die durchmesser dass die auf solche bescheuerten werte kommen?
wäre meine rolle also groß genug gewesen und hätten 200 meter draufgepasst und ich hätte bei scheine eingelöst hätte er die dann nach 100 metern abgeschnitten dann wieder zusammengeknotet und weiter aufgespult?
das ist doch bescheuert |gr:
aber naja was soll man sagen ....
einem geschenktem gaul schaut man nicht ins maul .........#d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich habe gerade die 17er mal mit einem Micrometer gemessen.
Locker zusammen gedreht hat sie einen Durchmesser von 0.30mm
Aber man kriegt sie bist 0.10mm gequetscht....


----------



## michel66 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,
in der Liste finde ich leider keinen Händler in 25335 Elmshorn oder Umgebung bis 30 km. 

Weiß da jemand doch einen teilnehmenden Händler????#c


----------



## ostfriesengerd (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Dann will ich auch man  die 0,17mm nehmen. Gerd


----------



## TomHQ (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in der Liste finde ich leider keinen Händler in 25335 Elmshorn oder Umgebung bis 30 km.
> 
> Weiß da jemand doch einen teilnehmenden Händler????#c


 
Laut Google-Routenplaner sind es 28,1 km von Elmshorn bis zu Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen.
Der Laden ist ohnehin immer einen kleinen Abstecher wert.
Also auf nach KaKi!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Rocky71 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

in einer zeitschrift war ein gutschein für boilies 500g


----------



## Peter. (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

ich lese, daß einige Angelfreunde keinen Händler in ihrer Nähe haben. Das ist sicherlich bedauerlich #q

Ich habe einen Händler in der Nähe :q war gerade dort mit dem Gutschein.

Den Gutschein erkennen wir nicht an, wer soll das denn bezahlen, kann ich doch nichts dafür wenn die so was schreiben usw, das Angleroard interessiert uns nicht, haben wir keine Verträge |bla:|bla:|bla:
Es handelt sich um :

*Fisherman's Angel&Outdoorfachmarkt *
*18442 in Groß Lüdershagen*
*Albert-Schweizer Str. 16*

"Ja, wenn es von Rute und Rolle kommt dann immer" war der Schlußsatz von Frau Ziese und sie war mit mir fertig |kopfkrat 

Wie kann es sowas geben |kopfkrat

Eventuell kann mich mal jemand aufklären |bla: wie das zusammenhängt.

Ich meine, wenn der Laden eventuell schlecht läuft sollte man bemüht sein Kunden zu halten bzw. zu gewinnen und sie nicht durch solche Sprüche vergraulen.
Ich jedenfalls werde diesen Laden in Zukunft meiden. Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage noch einige Mitbewerber am Ort zu haben. Nun gut, die nehmen an einer solchen Aktion vielleicht nicht teil, aber ich fahre wenigstens nicht umsonst dahin.

Petri
Peter.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Schick das mal als PN an Thomas9904, der klärt das dann ab.


----------



## Rocky71 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War heute beim Herbstfest bei ASKARI in Lüdinghausen, 
und wollte dort den Gutschein einlösen, 
und da ich noch einen für Buzz Baits Boilies aus der Fisch und Fang hatte beide einlösen.

Schnur: Nur noch die beiden größten größen da
Boilies: Alle noch nicht da




Riesen Werbung mit Gutscheinen und keiner hat genug Ware da,
das finde ich komisch.

POSITIV: Die haben dort einfach 110m Spulen komplett abgegeben.Fand ich geil, da ich keine Spule mit hatte.


Die Firmen die sowas machen sollten mal, wenn Sie schon 1000sende von Gutscheinen raus hauen auch genug Ware zur verfügung stellen.

Ansonsten sehr positiv!Quali scheint gut zu sein. Werde sie die Tage Testen.


----------



## bobbl (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich müsst 60 km nach Herzogenaurach fahrn, toll...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin,

heute mittag beim MACO-Anglershop in Oldenburg war die Schnur offensichtlich "ausgegangen" und soll erst Mitte nächster Woche wieder eintreffen.
Aber auch dort der Kommentar, dass die Schnur korrekt nachgemessen das Doppelte an Durchmesser haben soll, was angegeben ist.....|uhoh:

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................*


----------



## schildi (29. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Mein Händler, Fischermans Partner in Lübeck, steht auf der Liste. Ich gleich hin und was erzählt man mir ? Tut mir leid, wir nehmen an dieser Aktion nicht teil. Toller Reinfall. Angeblich hat mein Händler das auch "pro fishing" mitgeteilt. Aber was habe ich davon? Sehr ärgerlich. Extra hingefahren und so weiter. Die nächste Händleradresse ist 25km entfernt und dann vielleicht wieder ein "wir nehmen leider nicht teil". *
*Kann mir jemand sagen , wer da schuld ist? Oder ist das eine Werbefalle um Kunden anzulocken?*

*Martin*


----------



## Madenbader (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Die Whiplash in 0,10 soll 14,1 kg Tragkraft haben. Würdet Ihr diese zum Wobblern auf Hecht nehmen? Der Durchmesser soll ja dicker sein, als auf der Verpackung angegeben. Ich schwanke noch zwischen der 0,10 und der 0,17´er. Vorteil der 0,10 wären größere Wurfweiten und der Einsatz auf andere Zielfisch als Hecht. Freue mich auf eure Meinungen.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Mein Händler, Fischermans Partner in Lübeck, steht auf der Liste. Ich gleich hin und was erzählt man mir ? Tut mir leid, wir nehmen an dieser Aktion nicht teil. Toller Reinfall. Angeblich hat mein Händler das auch "pro fishing" mitgeteilt. Aber was habe ich davon? Sehr ärgerlich. Extra hingefahren und so weiter. Die nächste Händleradresse ist 25km entfernt und dann vielleicht wieder ein "wir nehmen leider nicht teil".
> Kann mir jemand sagen , wer da schuld ist? Oder ist das eine Werbefalle um Kunden anzulocken?
> 
> Martin


Steht aber nicht im Anglerboard in der Liste.


----------



## Madenbader (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Mein Händler steht in der Liste von Rute und Rolle. Nimmt aber nicht an der Aktion teil. In der AB Liste taucht er nicht auf. Ich vermute, dass Rute und Rolle mit den teilnehmenden Händlern der letzten Aktion, Gulp Forellenteig, durcheinander gekommen ist.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Das Problem:
Wenn Zeitschriften gedruckt sind, sind sie halt gedruckt.
Wir können hier im Internet halt auch nachträglich noch ändern, sofern sich eine Angabe als nicht richtig herausstellt.


----------



## Ulli3D (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@ Madenbader

Nimm die 0,10er oder noch dünner. Ich hab mir die 0,17er geholt, gefühlt mindestens 0,25 und gemessen mindestens 0,30.


----------



## itwt (30. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

die 0,06er hatte, als sie ein mitarbeiter im fishermans partner gemessen hat, rund 0,17 an durchmesser.
die 0,10er hatte er nicht da, und die 0,17er wirkte wie ein seil 

gruß claus


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Fisherman's Angel-&Outdoorfachmarkt Stralsund
> 18442 in Groß Lüdershagen
> Albert-Schweizer Str. 16



Eben kam die Meldung, dass dieser Händler nun doch dabei wäre..


----------



## TomHQ (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

ich war vorhin im Mega-Angelcenter Martin in HH-Rahlstedt.
Wie hier schon geschrieben macht er bei der Aktion mit, obwohl er in den Zeitschriften nicht mit aufgeführt ist.

Danke dafür und auch an Berkley für diese Testaktion!

Tom


----------



## Peter. (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben kam die Meldung, dass dieser Händler nun doch dabei wäre..


 
Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Ich werde nochmal hinfahren und schauen ob es wirklich so ist.

Gruß
Peter.


----------



## siwok44 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



itwt schrieb:


> die 0,06er hatte, als sie ein mitarbeiter im fishermans partner gemessen hat, rund 0,17 an durchmesser.
> die 0,10er hatte er nicht da, und die 0,17er wirkte wie ein seil
> 
> gruß claus



Ich habe am Samsatag bei Fishermannns in Speyer auch nur 0,17 bekomme und heute am Rheinhafen aus probiert. Eine halbe Stunde nach dem Auswurf war der Erste Biss  und habe mit  Erfolg ein Zander von 77cm ca.10Pfund! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Barsch01 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hi.

Habe mir die 0,10 mm Schnur geholt.
Die sieht auf jeden fall ganz gut aus. Leider noch nicht zu testen gekommen. Habe aber schonmal auch Knotenfestigkeit getestet. Bin damit aber nicht sooo zufrieben, wobei ich nicht schlecht sagen möchte. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hey, ich habe mir die 0,17' er geholt. Die habe ich zwar nicht nachgemessen, aber die wirkt nicht wirklich wie ein "Paketseil", sondern eher "dünn". Auf jeden Fall macht sie einen guten Eindruck auf mich und werde sie am "Tag der deutschen Einheit" ausführlich in der Ostsee testen- bin mal gespannt!


----------



## ostfriesengerd (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Man hört garnichts mehr wie die Händler mit den verschiedenen Gutscheinen reagieren. Geben sie die 100m einzeln oder auch in einem Stück ab. Im günstigsten Fall wären das ja 300m ?.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Man hört garnichts mehr wie die Händler mit den verschiedenen Gutscheinen reagieren. Geben sie die 100m einzeln oder auch in einem Stück ab. Im günstigsten Fall wären das ja 300m ?.


 
Moritz Nord in Kaki hat problemlos 2 Gutscheine akzeptiert und auf eine Spule "eingelöst".


----------



## Peppy1982 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo, weiß jemand ob man die schnur auch auf anden wegen bekommen kann? In meinem gesamten umkreis macht da scheinbar kein Händler mit :-(


----------



## Streptokokke (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo, habe mir Heute bei *Mega-Angelcenter Martins* in HH-Rahlstedt 300m am Stück auf die Rolle spulen lassen ( 3 Gutscheine 1x Rute & Rolle, 1x Kutter und Küste, 1x Anglerboard ). Anstandslose Bedienung, und keinen Pfennig ( Eurocent ) dazubezahlt. Morgen wird getestet.


----------



## wilfadir (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo, war heute in Dresden beim teilnehmenden Händler und etwas enttäuscht. Gestern hat er überhaupt erst Schnur bekommen und gesamt nur 2 Spulen a 1000m in 0,17 und 0,21. Da ich gern die 0,06 gehabt hätte, zeigte er mir eine Lieferbestätigung für die 0,06er und 0,10er für den 30.10.07. Lustig, da die Aktion nur bis 31.10. läuft und das in Sachsen ein Feiertag ist.Da fragt man sich schon, ob die Aktion ernst gemeint ist oder doch nur werbewirksam sein soll. Ansonsten gehöre ich leider zu den Anglern, die bei solchen Aktionen mindestens 60km fahren müssen, um einen teilnehmenden Händler zu erreichen. Hatte heut gerade in DD zu schaffen und mich gefreut, dass mit der Schnuraktion verbinden zu können- Pustekuchen
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet mehr Glück!
wilfadir


----------



## DESCHM (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war etws enttäuscht, da der Händler die von mir gewollte Schnur nur auf Großspule hatte und ich keine Spule dabei hatte, aber er hat mir geholfen. 

Die Einlösung von 2 * 100 m Schnur war aber an sich kein Problem.


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Eine Stellungnahme zum Handling mit den Gutscheinen von Pure Fishing


> An alle Angelboard Mitglieder und interessierte Angler ,
> 
> wir haben bei den Berkley Testaktionen dieses Jahr erstmalig auch die
> Mitglieder des Angelboards als größte Internet Plattform mit einbezogen, da
> ...


----------



## scan66 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich finde das nicht in ordnung wir Angler in Raum


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@ Martin:
Wir stellen das selbstverständlich immer so ein, wie es uns von Pure Fishing geschickt wird. Ob am Anfang oder jetzt.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden.


----------



## Nauke (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Was mich aber interessieren würde, wäre eine Meinung des ABs zur 2. Stellungnahme - weil ok finde ich diese Masche nicht#d



Martin,

ich war 4 mal bei meinem mitmachenden Dealer. Die 00,6 war immer noch nicht
da.

Nun hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe meine, extra leer gemachte Spule,
mit Fireline füllen lassen.

So kann man auch Werbung machen.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Boardis sich ne Zeitschrift gekauft haben,
nur um die zugesagten 200m zu bekommen.

Und jetzt sind sie die Bösen.#d

Ich liebe meine Fireline


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war gestern bei 3 Angelläden-wollte entweder die o,6 oder o,10 haben-KEINER HATTE SIE!!!!!
alle hatten nur ab 0,17mm aufwärtz...

Ich habe die Schnauze voll

Ich lasse mich doch net verarschen..Die Angelläden können nix dafür,aber was soll ich bitte mit ner 0,17mm als Feederangler????


Also,wer noch 2 Gutscheine braucht ,bitte melden!

Ich bleibe nun bei meiner Fire-Line und als Mono benutze ich weiter die STROFT!!!!


Bis denne
ein leicht verärgerter Boardie


----------



## fette beute (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Martin:
> Wir stellen das selbstverständlich immer so ein, wie es uns von Pure Fishing geschickt wird. Ob am Anfang oder jetzt.............




pure fishing sollte ne verwarnung und ein werbeverbot für ne bestimmte zeit kriegen.oder dürft ihr das nicht,weil ihr nur noch marionetten der werbepartner seid |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Was mich aber interessieren würde, wäre eine Meinung des ABs zur 2. Stellungnahme


Können wir nicht geben, da wir keinen Einblick in die internen Dinge bei Pure Fishing haben.

Wie schon gesagt, wir veröffentlichen das wie wir das bekommen.
Auf das was wir bekommen haben wir allerdings keinerlei Einfluss.


----------



## scan66 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Na wie finde ich das denn.....
> 
> kein einziger Händler im PLZ-Bereich 38xxx  :c




Ich finde es auch sehr Traurig (Obwohl wier haben Guten Händler 
Christa"s  Angelschop:m)


----------



## scan66 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei 3 Angelläden-wollte entweder die o,6 oder o,10 haben-KEINER HATTE SIE!!!!!
> alle hatten nur ab 0,17mm aufwärtz...
> 
> Ich habe die Schnauze voll
> ...


----------



## hotte50 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



scan66 schrieb:


> Hallo das währe nich schlecht.Mein Kumpel freut sich



Du kannst dir aber auch hier im Board einen Gutschein ausdrucken. Leider macht Christa nicht mit bei der Aktion, so das nur Magdeburg und Hannover für das einlösen übrig bleibt. Und wegen so ein paar Meter Schnur so weit fahren lohnt sicher nicht.

Übrigens herzlich willkommen hier im Board, Herr Nachbar #6

Nun bin ich nicht mehr allein hier aus der Elm-Metropole...


----------



## flori66 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

So, ich hab meine 200m 0,21 gekriegt (am Stück (es sind sogar 210m)) und werd sie jetzt mal auf Wels einsetzen. Mal schauen wie sie so ist. Ich werds berichten.


----------



## scan66 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir aber auch hier im Board einen Gutschein ausdrucken. Leider macht Christa nicht mit bei der Aktion, so das nur Magdeburg und Hannover für das einlösen übrig bleibt. Und wegen so ein paar Meter Schnur so weit fahren lohnt sicher nicht.
> 
> Übrigens herzlich willkommen hier im Board, Herr Nachbar #6
> 
> Nun bin ich nicht mehr allein hier aus der Elm-Metropole...



Danke Danke.Ich will morgen mit Christa klären ob das geht|wavey:


----------



## carp-hunter07 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

wie lange kann ich den noch den Gutschein einlösen? Und wie lange kann ich noch die Zeitschrift kaufen?

VlG Ingo


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Die Aktion läuft bis Ende Oktober und die Zeitschriften, normalerweise gibt es so ab dem 20sten rum die nächsten Ausgaben.


----------



## kesseltobel (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein kurzer Testbericht:
Hab die 10er am Freitag beim Spinnfischen mit Wobbler getestet. Werfen lässt sie sich ja gut, nur hatte ich nach knapp 2 Stunden fischen 3x Knoten in der Schnur und die waren gleich so fest, dass ich jeweils ca. 10m abschneiden musste. 
Fazit: Super Knoteneigenschaften! ;-((

Hatte dann die Nase gestrichen voll und hab mir wieder die Spule mit der alten Fireline auf die Rolle gesteckt. Und mit der ging's, wie immer, ohne Probleme.

Und: Bei schönem Wetter (Sonneneinstrahlung) und relativ klarem Wasser ist die Schnur zudem alles andere als "Crystal". Bei solchen Bedingungen hat man eher den Eindruck, dass sie leuchtet.

Also wer keinen Händler in seiner Nähe hat, muss sich nicht grämen. Die Schnur (zumindest die getestete 10er) kann man sich aus meiner Sicht getrost schenken. Die restlichen 70m werde ich höchstens noch als Backing auf der Fliegenrolle verwenden.

kesseltobel


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*An alle Hamburger!!! Die 0,06er ist endlich da #6!!!*


----------



## wallek (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,
war am Dienstag in Freiburg Angelzentrum!

Schnurstärke 0,06 und 0,10 Erst in 2 Wochen lieferbar!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



wallek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war am Dienstag in Freiburg Angelzentrum!
> 
> Schnurstärke 0,06 und 0,10 Erst in 2 Wochen lieferbar!!!




Stimmt nicht, hab heute 4 Spulen 0,06er bekommen...


----------



## wallek (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, hab heute 4 Spulen 0,06er bekommen...


 

Ja wo den In Hamburg oder?

Ich rede von Freiburg im Breisgau!!!!!|wavey:
​


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Meinst du das die Post nach was weiß ich wo 2 Wochen länger braucht ;+?! Mein Vertreter hat mir gesagt das am Anfang der Woche alle Stärken ausgeliefert werden...


----------



## Starcrunch (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Meinst du das die Post nach was weiß ich wo 2 Wochen länger braucht ;+?! Mein Vertreter hat mir gesagt das am Anfang der Woche alle Stärken ausgeliefert werden...


Scheint so, als ob das mit der Post so wäre.
War am Dienstag beim Händler, der hatte zwar die 0,10, von der 0,06 aber noch keine Spur


----------



## wallek (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Der Herr im Angelladen hat gesagt das er erst in 2 Wochen die 0,06 und 0,10 Schnur bekommt!!!

Aus diesem Grund hab ich das hier reingeschrieben!!!

Was bei euch da Oben geht ist mir eigendlich egal!! Wenn du die Schnur eher hast dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## bertahal (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir 200 m der 10 auf eine Rolle spulen lassen (2 Gutscheine). Habe beim Spinnfischen aber festgestellt, dass sich mehrfach Knoten  in der Schnur gebildet haben. Die Schnur liegt eigentlich straff auf der Rolle. Haben andere ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Was könnte die Ursache für die Knotenbildung sein?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Nu kloppt Euch doch nicht gegenseitig)

Da kann so viel ne Rolle spielen - von Warenrückständen bis hin zu falschen Bestellungen und was weiss ich noch....

Fakt ist:
Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Händler mit vielen unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen (sieht man ja auch hier im Thread schon wenns ums akzeptieren von Gutscheinen geht etc...)

Die einen sind da mehr kundenorientiert, die anderen vielleicht mehr Herstellerorientiert.

Fakt ist, Ihr habt hier die Möglichkeit reinzuschreiben wie es bei welchem Händler klappt oder eben auch nicht.

Das sollte dann allen doch als Info genügen, da müsst Ihr Euch doch nicht gegenseitig in die Haare kriegen, weil der eine Händler (schon) was hat, der andere vielleicht (noch) nicht, weil der eine auch 200m am Stück hergibt, der andere nur je 100m, oder wieder andere sowieso nur 100m pro Person......

Letztlich ist es Sache der Händler, wie sie mit den Kunden umgehen.


----------



## wallek (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich wollte doch nur mitteilen das es bei uns noch 2 Wochen dauert bis es die 0,06 und 0,10 Schnur gibt! Mehr nicht!! fertig


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Mein Dealer (Angelspezi Otterndorf) nimmt jetzt an der Aktion teil, bzw. wurde informiert.
Ich denke mal das ich das Thomas verdanke, der sich drum gekümmert hat.
Evtl. hat sich auch Rute und Rolle drum gekümmert. 
Auf jeden Fall läuft das jetzt.
Danke Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Man tut was kann )


----------



## Starcrunch (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



wallek schrieb:


> ich wollte doch nur mitteilen das es bei uns noch 2 Wochen dauert bis es die 0,06 und 0,10 Schnur gibt! Mehr nicht!! fertig


In Weil gibts die 0,10 schon, falls du die haben möchtest....


----------



## Pixelschreck (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Entgegen dem Eintrag in der Liste hier im Board nimmt die Firma
*       Fisherman's Partner Angel- & Outdoorfachmarkt in       Stralsund* *       Albert-Schweitzer-Str. 16**       Groß Lüdershagen**       18442
keine Anglerboardgutscheine an!  #q
*(geschäftsführend: Frau Ziese)

Ich hab mir dann zwei Angelzeitungen gekauft und mit meiner Frau zusammen 200 Meter bekommen. 


Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin Moin !
 Ich hoffe, das die Whiplash Crystal hält, was sie verspricht. Ohne den Gutschein würde ich sie mir sonst nicht holen.
Der Gulp-Teig von Berkley ist nach ein paar Angelversuchen in den tiefsten Abgründen der Mülltonne verschwunden.

Werde mir sie morgen bei meinem Händler holen! Hoffentlich taugt die was!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## ostfriesengerd (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich habe auf meine Multirolle 300m 0.17mm (R&R. K&K und Anglerboard) in einem Stück plus 300 m bezahlt von meinem Händler bekommen. Wird aber erst im nächsten Juli in Norge getestet


----------



## tobyha (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Kommentare, Anregungen, Fragen etc. hier rein!



 Keine Schnüre bei "Rods World" in Rostock ?

#d Angeblich Lieferprobleme?


#6 Kann nur hoffen das sich dieses bald ändert #6


----------



## rob (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

haaaaaaaaaa!!
ich hab meine schnur heute bekommen!
in vösendorf bei wien beim pro fishing.
daaaankeeeee#h


----------



## schalkebauer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

klasse Aktion durch den Gutschein in der " Rute und Rolle " habe ich jetzt 200 m Schnur gratis.


:vik:


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin Moin !

Habe mir gestern die Whiplash Crystal von meinem Händler auf meine Super GTM spulen lassen.
Er zeigt mir, dass die Fireline Crystal bei 0,06mm einen wesentlich geringeren Durchmesser als die Whiplash Crystal in der selben Stärke hat.
Nach ca. 20 Würfen die erste Perücke, 1 Stunde später die nächste unentwirrbare Perücke.
Das war dann ein Verlust von 30m Schnur.

Ich glaube ich bleibe bei der Fireline in Farbe Smoke ! Die neue Schnur fliegt bei mir wahrscheinlich bald von der Rolle.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## höcht (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hatder Zoo Käßer in Straubing jetzt sicher die schnur? weil der in künzing hat sie leider nid, ich find die organisation auch einfach zum:vaber der wille zählt


----------



## gizmopaul (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

moin!

war heute in kiel bei askari, wollte die 0,10 haben, laut auskunft der netten dame haben sie die nie bekommen, die 0,06 ist seit langem ausgegangen, neue lieferung soll in den nächsten tagen kommen. hab mir 300m 0,17 geben lassen... 100m für meine frau, 100m für mich und 100m für meine tochter ( 12 monate  ), war denen aber egal. und seit der gulp-aktion bekommen wir jetzt 3 mal die gleiche werbung von askari... geht eh gleich in die tonne...

gruß
gizmopaul


----------



## tomry1 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War jetzt insgsmt. 18 Std. mit der Schnur angeln die Folgen :

Die Schnur schwemmt auf!
Wenn man sie "neu" sieht denkt man .. och ist die schön geschmeidig und "glatt"
Jetzt ist sie wie ein kleines raues Seil (allerdings in keinster weise beschädigt)
Die Schnur wird auch extrem schnell dreckig ;-)
Von daher habe ich jetzt eine bräunliche Chrystal 

Knoten hatte ich auch viele,bin mir aber zu fein die Schnur abzuschneiden, die Knoten dienen dann als "Sollbruchstellen" bei hängern *grins*


----------



## Effe (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin,

bin am Freitag bei "Mega Angelcenter Martins" in Hamburg mit meinen drei Gutscheinen (Anglerboard + Rute & Rolle für je 100 Meter Schnur und Fisch und Fang Gutschein für Berkley Buzz Baits) gewesen. Hatte natürlich die Spule für die Schnur vergessen 

Konnte aber glücklicherweise 'ne Ersatzspule für einen Euro kaufen. Wurde gefragt ob ich die 200 m in 0,06 auch am Stück haben möchte! Fand ich richtig gut. Dabei gab es noch gleich 'ne kleinen und vorallem sehr ehrlichen Schnurtest. Bei den Baits konnte ich mir die Geschmacksrichtung dann auch noch aussuchen.

Hat also alles prima geklappt! Dafür Danke #h

Ulli


Dafür


----------



## Laksos (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Laksos schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei BODE in Frechen. Dort weiß man zwar Bescheid und man hätte mir gerne geholfen (AUCH mit den Gratis-Boilies für den Gutschein aus der FISCH & FANG). Leider hatten sie von allem nach 1 Tag schon längst überhaupt nichts mehr. Nach deren Info hatten sie 1 (in Worten: EINE!) Großspule, und auch nur 0,17er, Schnur bekommen (also meine gewünschte 0,10er sowieso nicht), und ganze 20 Testpäckchen Gratis-Boilies. Das war in diesem großen Laden natürlich alles nach paar Stunden sofort weg.
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> ...


Auch wie vor 2 Wochen war ich nun letzten Samstag erneut NICHT EXTRA NUR WEGEN DER GUTSCHEINEINLÖSUNG  zu BODE nach Frechen gefahren. Dort wurde nämlich das diesjährige Herbstfest veranstaltet, zu dem ziemlich viele Kunden kamen. Ich war mit Laksine gegen 11.00 Uhr dort und kaufte einige andere Sachen. Ohne große Hoffnung nahm ich aber die Gutscheine aus der RUTE & ROLLE sowie der KUTTER & KÜSTE für Laksine und mich noch mal mit. Welche Überraschung! Zu unserer Freude hatten sie trotz der vielen Kunden mit Gutscheinen im Laden im gegensatz zu unserem letzten Besuch jetzt trotzdem immer noch mehrere Großspulen versch. Schnurstärken dort liegen. (0,06er, 0,17er, ...), und meine gewünschte 0,10er bekam ich dann auch auf meine mitgebrachte Leerspule. 100m für mich und 100m für Laksine. Und da ich in Norge mit 200m nix anfangen kann, hab ich gleich noch 100m selber bezahlt und anschließend 300m am Stück aufgespult bekommen. Die Schnur macht erst mal einen ganz guten ersten Eindruck, mal sehen, wie sie sich später fischen läßt. AB-Gutscheine hatte ich auch da liegen gesehen, wurden also wohl auch akzeptiert.  :m
Außerdem hatten sie jetzt ausreichend 500g-Probepacks dieser neuen "Buzzer Baits" versch. Geschmacksrichtungen vorrätig. Für meinen FISCH&FANG- GUtschein suchte ich mir "Halibut" aus. Mussel, Schoko, Honig und irgendwas rotes hatten sie glaube ich auch noch zur Auswahl.:m

Fazit:
Alles wurde ja doch noch gut, damit hatte ich eigentlich nicht mehr gerechnet. #6


----------



## pepealfa (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War bei Fishermans in Lübeck - bekam dort zur Antwort, dass man an dieser Aktion nicht teilnimmt - sind aber als einziges Angelgeschäft in der Region ausgewiesen - 
nun gibt es wohl für mich keine und wollte mir damit eigentlich meine Penn bespulen..........


----------



## Allroundtalent (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hab die schnur getestet und ich muss sagen, schon geil...

besonders wenn man 100m umsonst davon bekommt 
​


----------



## pêcheur67 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



F-haincarper schrieb:


> hi leute #h
> 
> is schon ne coole sache mit den 100m gratis :q
> 
> ...



Wo??? Ich blätter mich zu tode |uhoh:


----------



## Trolldoc (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Effe schrieb:


> Bei den Baits konnte ich mir die Geschmacksrichtung dann auch noch aussuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ulli



....wie sind denn die Buzz Baits? Habe gehört, die sollen klasse für kapitale Blässhühner sein.


----------



## Effe (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Trolldoc schrieb:


> ....wie sind denn die Buzz Baits? Habe gehört, die sollen klasse für kapitale Blässhühner sein.


 
Ach, der 2. Sieger beim Blässhühner-Contest :vik:

Schau doch mal im Buzz-Baits-Erfahrungstread (Post 49)

CU :m

Ulli


----------



## Locke (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War mit einem Gutschein bei Vögler in HH-Billstedt und wollte mir eine Zeitung dazu kaufen um auf 200m zu kommen.
Der Verkäufer war nicht begeistert und meinte, er würde nach 100m die Schnur kappen und weitere 100m aufspulen.

Hab nur 100m genommen und den Laden zum letzten Mal besucht.

Gruss Locke


----------



## T.T (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



pepealfa schrieb:


> War bei Fishermans in Lübeck - bekam dort zur Antwort, dass man an dieser Aktion nicht teilnimmt - sind aber als einziges Angelgeschäft in der Region ausgewiesen -
> nun gibt es wohl für mich keine und wollte mir damit eigentlich meine Penn bespulen..........



Schon klasse, nicht? 
Ich bekam von dem Verkäufer dort die Antwort: "Wir nehmen an der Aktion nicht teil, da ich die Schnur schon getestet habe. Die taugt einfach nichts."

Der arme Kerl wird wohl viel von seiner Arbeitszeit am Wasser verbringen müssen, denn die 3 Spinner die ich dann tatsächlich noch kaufen durfte hatte er wohl schon getestet, und für gut befunden :m


----------



## BMW (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Laut Kutter&Küste soll man die Schnur auch in Neustadt i.H. bei Kalles Angelshop bekommen, ich denke ich werde es dort mal versuchen.


----------



## pepealfa (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Kannst Dich ja melden, ob es klappt. Wollte eigentlich 3 Gutscheine einlösen (Kutter...Rute.. und Anglerbord) und 200 m dazukaufen......
Gruß
Peter


----------



## peterws (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wollte mir vor dem Urlaub eine Rolle füllen um diese Leine einmal ausgiebig zu testen, war aber leider ausverkauft (bei BODE in Frechen) in den beiden dünneren Stärken.
Angeblich soll aber bis kommendes Wochenende wieder Schnur da sein, mal schauen...


----------



## Laksos (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Wann warst du denn bei BODE in Frechen? Am Samstag um 11.00 Uhr war noch genug Schnur da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> War mit einem Gutschein bei Vögler in HH-Billstedt und wollte mir eine Zeitung dazu kaufen um auf 200m zu kommen.
> Der Verkäufer war nicht begeistert und meinte, er würde nach 100m die Schnur kappen und weitere 100m aufspulen.
> 
> Hab nur 100m genommen und den Laden zum letzten Mal besucht.
> ...



Bekam soeben folgende Mail vom Angelcenter Vögler zu diesem Vorfall:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> 
> am 8.10.07 um 21:59 Uhr hat ein Mitglied mit dem Benutzernamen „LOCKE“  einen Kommentar in Ihrem Forum über uns geschrieben, denn wir richtig stellen möchten. Es tut uns leid, dass unser Mitarbeiter eine Fehlinformation mitgeteilt hat. Selbstverständlich hätten wir dem Kunden die 200m Schnur auf einmal aufspulen können. Wir bitten Sie mit dieser Nachricht höflichst, uns die e-Mailadresse des Benutzers LOCKE mitzuteilen, so dass wir mit ihm Kontakt aufnehmen können, um die Angelegenheit zu klären. Dieses ist uns als Fachhändler sehr wichtig.



Lieber Locke, wir dürfen ja keine Daten weitergeben, wir tun das selbstverständlich auch nicht.
Sei so gut und setz Dich nochmal mit dem Angelcenter Vögler in Verbindung deswegen.

Du kriegst auch noch ne Mail von mir.


----------



## tomry1 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Weiß einer ob Ronnis Angelshop ,in Hamburg (Brahmfelder Str.) wieder 0,06er Schnur hat?


----------



## Starcrunch (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hab jetzt endlich auch die 0,06 ergattert.
Ist aber schon ein ordentliches Tau. Da gehen gute 50m weniger als von der 0,08er Powerline auf meine Spule.....


----------



## Pixelschreck (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Entgegen dem Eintrag in der Liste hier im Board nimmt die Firma
> *       Fisherman's Partner Angel- & Outdoorfachmarkt in       Stralsund* *       Albert-Schweitzer-Str. 16**       Groß Lüdershagen**       18442
> keine Anglerboardgutscheine an!  #q
> *(geschäftsführend: Frau Ziese)
> ...



*Habe soeben die Mitteilung bekommen das sich dieser Fachmarkt jetzt doch an der AB-Aktion beteiligt. 
Danke Frau Ziese!

(ohne Gewähr)*


----------



## sr-esox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Guten Morgen,wo kann ich den Gutschein vom A-board ausdrucken.Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## jonie79 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,

hab gestern beim Zoo Käser in Straubing die 0,10er abgeholt. Waren die letzten 100 m, die da waren. Der freundliche Verkäufer erläuterte mir, dass es für ihn schwierig ist, ausreichend von dieser Schnur da zu haben. Mein Bruder hat sich dann die 0,17er aufspulen lassen. 
Was komisch ist, ich hatte eine Red Arc 10200 Spule dabei. Die war mit 100 Metern fast voll, obwohl die Spule mit "100 m - 0,285" beschrieben ist. Da kann sich wohl jetzt jeder seinen Teil dazu denken und somit ist das mit der Tragkraft wohl keine Zauberei mehr, eher im Gegenteil. 
Da sollten sich die Herren von Berkley wohl eine *neue und geeichte* Schieblehre zulegen!!!!
Aber da sie umsonst war, hab ich sie natürlich nicht zurück gegeben :q. Mal schauen, was sie taugt!;+

Schöne Grüße


----------



## pêcheur67 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Weiter oben wurde mal erwähnt dass im Blinker 10/07 auch ein Gutschein drinnen wäre. Ist das zutreffend?
Wenn ja, lose beigelegt oder ins Heft gedruckt? Außer der Doppelseite mit der Werbung für die Schnur kann ich nichts finden.


----------



## sr-esox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,versuche den Schein zu öffnen,um zu Drucken.Geht aber nicht,wie nun?gruss und Dank


----------



## sr-esox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallöchen,bekomme die Seite mit der Schnur geöffnet,aber nicht als PDF geöffnet.wer kann helfen?


----------



## Barsch06 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hi

ich find die Aktion ja ganz nett,aber man sollte unbedingt die Durchmesser der Schnur überprüfen,meine 0,10 hat einen Durchmesser von 0,28,eigentlich mächtig peinlich,und das von Berkley,und bei den anderen Schnüren sieht es nicht besser aus,eigenlich eine Schnur zu Augen ausstechen,werde sie wieder ENTSORGEN.:v:v:v


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich find die Aktion ja ganz nett,aber man sollte unbedingt die Durchmesser der Schnur überprüfen,meine 0,10 hat einen Durchmesser von 0,28,eigentlich mächtig peinlich,und das von Berkley,und bei den anderen Schnüren sieht es nicht besser aus,eigenlich eine Schnur zu Augen ausstechen,werde sie wieder ENTSORGEN.:v:v:v



Ich denke mal das der Wert im "verträglichen" Rahmen bewegt. Andere Schnüre sind da auch nicht unbedingt viel dünner.
Was die Steifigkeit betrifft, das ist am Anfang (ungefischter Zustand) "normal" und verliert sich nach kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



sr-esox schrieb:


> Hallöchen,bekomme die Seite mit der Schnur geöffnet,aber nicht als PDF geöffnet.wer kann helfen?



Einfach eine "klick" aus das "Formular". Damm wirst du gefragt wo es gespeichert werden soll. Da wählst Du den Ordner auf deinem Rechner in dem die pdf-Datei gespeichert werden soll.
Nun bloß noch in den Zielordner gehen und die Datei öffnen und dann ausdrucken.
Was Du aber natürlich unbedingt brauchst ist der Acrobat Reader.


----------



## sevone (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

angel-müller an der B1 in berlin beteilig sich laut liste nicht an der aktion, obwohl das ein ziehmlich grosser laden ist.
weiss jemand, ob sich besagtes geschäft entgegen der angabe hier im board doch an der aktion beteiligt?


----------



## Fidde (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo,
MEGA Angelcenter Martins

Rahlstedter Straße 15422143 Hamburg040-6777929040-6777663
nimmt an der Aktion teil, obwohl nicht aufgeführt. Hier ist der Kunde König!
Bisher macht die Schnur einen guten Eindruck. Bezüglich des Durchmessers sehe ich doch die Schnur wenn ich sie hole! Ich glaub ja sonst auch nicht alles was ich lese!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## oberlupo (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hi
Habe mir die Schnur geholt und zwar die 0,10. Was ich sagen kann dazu: Sie ist nur 0,10 wenn der A380 im Sturtzflug darauf fällt und Transparent nenn ich was anderes. Die Aktion selber ist aber super. Wenn die Hersteller nur mit ihren Angaben besser umgehen würden, könnte man ihnen auch glauben. 

Petri Oberlupo


----------



## sr-esox (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Einfach eine "klick" aus das "Formular". Damm wirst du gefragt wo es gespeichert werden soll. Da wählst Du den Ordner auf deinem Rechner in dem die pdf-Datei gespeichert werden soll.
> Nun bloß noch in den Zielordner gehen und die Datei öffnen und dann ausdrucken.
> Was Du aber natürlich unbedingt brauchst ist der Acrobat Reader.


Danke erstmal für Deinen Tip,habe unter Index geöffnet,aber sehe nicht ,wo Formular steht.sehe aber das Bild von der Schnurrolle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



sr-esox schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für Deinen Tip,habe unter Index geöffnet,aber sehe nicht ,wo Formular steht.sehe aber das Bild von der Schnurrolle.



Wenn Du den Link hier öffnest erscheint auch der Gutschein. Den dann wie gesagt einfach anklicken und entweder erst auf deinem Rechner speichern oder gleich mit Adobe Acrobat Reader öffnen und ausdrucken.


----------



## Gummischuh (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

@Oberlupo

Jo, was die (und manche Anderen) sich dabei denken, das ist mir 'n Rätsel. Der Witz ist, dass man sogar Angaben im Hundertstelmillimeterbereich macht (0,06).
Egal ob Schnüre, Bleie, Rutengewichte usw. ......Fast immer wird man besch.issen.
DAS IST NICHT HINNEHMBAR ! 
Berkley und Konsorten sollte es doch zuzumuten sein, ihre Schnüre korrekt zu vermessen (und wennse platt ist, dann zählt eben das größte Maß), ihre Ruten zu wiegen und ganz allgemein Angaben zu machen, die nicht mehr als bestenfalls 5% (sozusagen als Zugeständnis an Blindfische) abweichen.

Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das nicht möglich ist. So etwas kann nur beabsichtigt sein und hat deshalb für mich den Anschein des vorsätzlichen Betruges am Kunden. ...Weil's eindeutiger ja schon nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



oberlupo schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe mir die Schnur geholt und zwar die 0,10. Was ich sagen kann dazu: Sie ist nur 0,10 wenn der A380 im Sturtzflug darauf fällt und Transparent nenn ich was anderes. Die Aktion selber ist aber super. Wenn die Hersteller nur mit ihren Angaben besser umgehen würden, könnte man ihnen auch glauben.
> 
> Petri Oberlupo




So weit ich das mitbekommen habe wir niemand gezwungen an der und auch ähnlichen Aktionen teilzunehmen.
Aber klar, wo es was umsonnst gibt ist man dabei. Und sei es bloß um sich nachher aufzuregen.
Und das die Durchmesserangaben bei geflochtenen Schnüren nicht stimmen ist ja nun auch ein alter Hut.
Wichtiger ist doch aber wohl die Tragkraft, und nach der sollte man eine geflochtene kaufen.
Das die Schnur vollkommen Transparent ist steht auch nirgends.

Ich selber fische die Fireline Crystal mit 7,9kg Tragkraft (0,15mm) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur.


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

In Kutter & Küste und in Blinker,

Habe die Schnur getestet und beim Aufspulen schon bemerkt das sie viel dicker aufträgt wie die Schnurstärkenangabe angibt. #c;+ Habe zB Bei einer 0,10er Schnur,(Die 0,06er war nicht erhältlich#q)  nicht mal 90 m auf die Spule bekommen obwohl ich über 190 m hätte draufbekommen sollten!!

Deswegen ist die Tragkraft auch wohl umso höher wie bei anderen Schnüren!!#d


----------



## darksnake (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

bis wann geht die ganze aktion eigendlich???


----------



## darksnake (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

lol wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil 31.10.2007


----------



## Starcrunch (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hab die Schnur mitlerweile auch mehrmals gefischt.
Beim ersten mal hätte ich sie am liebsten gleich wieder runter gemacht.
Gleich mal zwei fette Tüdel bekommen...

Hab mir dann aber nochmal die Mühe gemacht und sie nass von Hand aufgespult. Jetzt ist es wunderbar.
Ich habe dadurch den Verdacht bekommen, das die Maschine vom Händler schuld ist.
Darum hab ich wahrscheinlich auch damals bei der Spiderwire viele Tüdl gehabt.

Die Tragkraft is übrigens einwandfrei.
Hatte bisher zwei Hänger, musste reißen wie ein ochse bis ich sie abgekreigt habe.....


----------



## der-jorge (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich wahr jetzt schon 2 mal bei angel Ussat in Dortmund (muss jedes mal von hagen hin fahren )mindest schon 4 mal angerufen und nie ist schnur da voran kann das liegen??


----------



## flori66 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich bin mit der Schnur bis jetzt zufrieden.
Hab mir die 0,21mm aufspulen lassen, hab 210m gekriegt (OK, der Schnurdurchmesser ist gelogen. Meine Welsrolle nimmt 300m 0,35 und die Spule ist mit 210m prall gefüllt). 
Sie ist ajF weicher als die Fireline Crystal (die ich in 0,25mm hab), allerdings ist sie nach 2x Angeln schon dreckiger als die Fireline nach 10x angeln. 
Aber trotzdem ne echt gute Aktion von Berkley.


----------



## Starcrunch (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Habe heute den ersten Hecht mit der Schnur gedrillt. Sehr suverän das gute Ding 
Danke nochmal an die "Veranstalter " dieser Aktion


----------



## der-jorge (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

also diese beiden Geschäfte fallen aus der Gutschein Action raus

      Angelsport Möller            Bredde 7            Wuppertal            42275                  wegen Wasserschaden im Geschäft
und zieht womöglich bald um.
Angel Ussat            Wittbräuker Str. 18a            Dortmund            44287 wartet seit wochen auf die schnur größen 0,06 und 0,10 berklay kann die wohl nicht ausliefern laut telefonat mit Angel Ussat.
könnt ihr bordis das bestätigen ???


----------



## Fischakeenig (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also bei meinem Händler waren alle Größen da. Hab mir auf meine Hecht/Zanderrolle ne 0,17 aufspulen lassen und hatte auch beim Spinnen zwei Perrücken, die nach 10 Minuten fummeln auch wieder raus hatte. Hatte zwar keinen Biss, aber dafür 2 echt kapitale Hänger. Beim ersten ist mir das Stahlvorfach|gr: gerissen und bei zweiten hats den Drilling vom Blinker aufgebogen. Aber die Schnur und die No-Knots ham gehalten#r. Dank meinem Kumpel, der auch n Gutschein hatte (den er nicht brauchte)|supergri hab ich mir auf meine Forellenspinnrute ne 0,10er drauf machen lassen. Von der 0,06er wurde mir abgeraten, da diese sich zu schnell durchscheuern würde;+.
Auch hier hatte ich 2 Perrücken, die ich aber auch wieder rausbrachte. Weiß nicht, wie das mit anderen geflochtenen ist - hatt ich vorher noch nie (werder Perrücke noch geflochtenen Schnur)#c.

Gruß
Fischakeenig


----------



## oberlupo (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> So weit ich das mitbekommen habe wir niemand gezwungen an der und auch ähnlichen Aktionen teilzunehmen.
> Aber klar, wo es was umsonnst gibt ist man dabei. Und sei es bloß um sich nachher aufzuregen.
> Und das die Durchmesserangaben bei geflochtenen Schnüren nicht stimmen ist ja nun auch ein alter Hut.
> Wichtiger ist doch aber wohl die Tragkraft, und nach der sollte man eine geflochtene kaufen.
> ...


 

Hi Stuffel
Ich weiß nicht warum du sofort stänkerst. Ich habe die Aktion doch gelobt! Ich habe die Schnur nicht aufgezogen nur um sie zu haben, sondern um sie auszuprobieren. Meine Rolle trägt normalerweise 300m 0,20 und von der 0,10 Whipflash passen nur 180 m drauf !!!!! Nun mal zu der Tragkraft: die Fireline 0,15 trägt 7,9 kg. ´die Whiplash 0,10 trägt 14,1 kg. Und mein Auge sagt das die Fireline wirklich halb so dick erscheint. Hallo-#q--es ist doch der gleiche Hersteller, sollte er da nicht auch gleich messen ??????

Petri Oberlupo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Super Aktion das!:m

Gerade erst hier angemeldet (und bestimmt nicht wg. der Aktion!), und dann hier drüber gestolpert!|laola:

Hab mir gestern abend meine 100m abgegriffen, mein erster Vorstoss in die geflochtenen Schnüre (als "old School"-Angler bisher nur mono auf der Rolle).

Klasse Sache, gerne mehr solche Aktionen! Da fühlt man sich endlich mal wieder als Kunde und nicht als Störfaktor!|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Den Weg zu seinem Händler kann man sich auch sparen! Hab mir ne 10ner geholt, 6er gabs nicht mehr! Hätte mir aber genauso gut ein Tau aussem Baumarkt holen können! Viel zu dick für ne 10ner geflochtene und viel zu steif! Könnte man ne Aalleine von machen!! Wüsste nicht wofür man Sie sonst einsetzen könnte ausser vllt. Hochseeangeln! Bin sehr enttäuscht! Wer den Händler nicht gleich neben der Haustür hat, kann sich den Weg wirklich sparen! Das schlimmste is noch, wenn man sich die kaufen will kosten 100m schlappe 14 €! GEHT GAR NICHT!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul Du hättest die Schnur ja nicht nehmen brauchen - mir ist die 0,06er zum Spinnfischen auch zu stark, gut - dann kommt sie eben wo anders zum Einsatz - so einfach ist das


 
Ich war ja da, dann nehme ich se auch mit|supergri Wie gesagt, kannste noch für Aalleinen verwenden! Brauchst dann keine Maurerschnur mehr!!! Hab da noch nen passenden Smily                                entdeckt *whiplash = :v ;-)*

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Kistenmann (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für die Aktion.
Habe mir die 10er beim Angelcenter Vögler abgeholt. Sehr nett da #h
Spule brauchte ich nicht, hab mir für 1,5€ ne Spule geholt. Das geht doch, finde ich. |rolleyes


----------



## yallamann (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, die schnur ist erstklassig! hab mir ne 0,17 aufspulen lassen und konnte nicht mehr über abrisse klagen. nun gut, dass das hubgetriebe meiner rolle nun im dutt ist ist sicherlich ein geringer verlust gegenüber 100m geschenkter schnur.
*ironiemodus aus*

datt zeuch ist echt ankertau. für die entsprechende verwendung sicherlich brauchbar. wie schon erwähnt seeangeln oder auf waller ist die schnur echt brauchbar glaub ich.


----------



## Madenbader (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich hatte die Schnur in 0,10 jetzt zweimal im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Super Aktion. Schade nur, dass viele viele Händler seit Wochen auf die 0,06´er warten müssen. Bevor auch die 0,10´er ausverkauft ist, habe ich mir dann die geholt. Weitere Würfe, keine Perücken und jeden Hänger gelöst bekommen. Selbst den miesen Hänger im Schilfgürtel hat die Schnur überstanden, leider ist das Stahlvorfach gerissen. Die Schnur ist leider etwas steif, aber das dürfte nach ein paar Einsätzen Vergangenheit sein. Einziger Kritikpunkte meinerseits ist, dass die 0,06´er seit Wochen eine absolute Rarität ist. Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Freue mich auf weitere Aktion, denn Geiz macht geil.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Händler waren alle Größen da. Hab mir auf meine Hecht/Zanderrolle ne 0,17 aufspulen lassen und hatte auch beim Spinnen zwei Perrücken, die nach 10 Minuten fummeln auch wieder raus hatte. Hatte zwar keinen Biss, aber dafür 2 echt kapitale Hänger.


 
Wür hecht und Zander die 17ner?? Da kannste mit auf Haie angeln!! Aber wat solls.. ich bleib dabei! Whiplash geht nicht!


----------



## DinkDiver (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ähm sagt mal, kann man bei jedem Händler 100m holen? Ich könnte bei mir in der Umgebung 3 teilnehmende Händler abklappern wenn das gehn würde. 
Will ja ned raffgierig erscheinen aber ne gflochtene is ja auch ned grad billig und als Student ....


----------



## Pohli (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War heut auch bei meinem Händler Fisherman's Partner-obwohl er laut Liste dabei ist ,macht er bei dieser Aktion nicht mit-weil es damit Probleme gibt!?


----------



## Kistenmann (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> ...
> Will ja ned raffgierig erscheinen ...


Erscheinst Du aber


----------



## DinkDiver (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Naja dann frag ich mal anders, was sollte mich davon abhalten?
Is mir eigentlich recht egal ob ich raffgierig erschein.


----------



## Angler1968 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> Naja dann frag ich mal anders, was sollte mich davon abhalten?
> Is mir eigentlich recht egal ob ich raffgierig erschein.


 

Der Anstand


----------



## jaeger (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> Naja dann frag ich mal anders, was sollte mich davon abhalten?
> Is mir eigentlich recht egal ob ich raffgierig erschein.



Dann machs doch einfach und frag net. |bigeyes


hmm.. Ich seh grade, kein Händler in Brasilien. Dann halt nicht..


----------



## DinkDiver (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ok Ok bin ja schon still.


----------



## Kistenmann (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Gutscheine vom AB, R&R und K&K hat, warum sollte er sich nicht auch 300m holen - Thomas hat ja in diesem Thread anfangs geschrieben, dass AB-Membern für jeden Gutschein AB und R&R 100m also 200m zustehen und entsprechend auch bei den teilnehmenden Händlern eingefordert werden können (später kam noch die K&K dazu )
> 
> Wenn einer also alle Gutscheine hat, sehe ich darin keinerlei "Raffgier", schließlich hat er ja auch die Zeitschriften käuflich erworben. Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn jemand mehrere Gutscheine aus dem AB ausdruckt und in verschiedenen Geschäften damit die Schnur "einstreicht"
> 
> Martin


*Interpretationsmodus an* Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er zu 3 verschiedenen Händlern fahren will, um dort je 100m zu hlen, so erscheint mir das so, als wenn er sich drei mal den AB-Gutschein ausdrucken würde.... *Interpretationsmodus aus*
Bei drei verschiedenen Gutscheinen würde ich auch nicht zu drei Händlern fahren und diese beim selben Händler holen.
Ich hätte die Frage im übrigen nicht gestellt, aber das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung dazu #6:q


----------



## höcht (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Wer von euch war schon in Straubing beim Zoo Käßer bzw. in Künzig beim Zoo Käßer und hat von da seine schnur?*


----------



## höcht (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

_*bitte schikt mir ne pm*_


----------



## Locke (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin again,

ich bekam eine sehr nette Email vom Angelcenter Vögler mit der Erklärung warum das schief gelaufen ist. 
Hier lag eine Fehlimformation vor. Gerne sind sie bereit auch Schnur am Stück (100,200 oder 300m) abzugeben.


Thx an Thomas für den Kontakt.

Gruss Locke


----------



## eiswerner (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo, kann mir einer Sagen wie ich an diese Schnur komme ich habe einen Gutschein von R&R und vom AB,
nur ich war bei meinem nächsten Händler ( wo ich auch meine sachen für Norwegen Einkaufe) aber er sagt die 0,06er Schnur hat er nicht und weiss nicht ob die noch kommt.
Desweiteren war ich in Lübeck im Urlaub beim dortigen Händler der in der Liste Stand - Ich stehe zwar auf der Liste mache diese Aktion aber nicht mit war die Antwort.
Ich hätte diese Schnur gerne in Norwegen getestet auf Pollak oder Höhler.
Ich wohne in Kehl am Rhein, wäre es möglich dass ein AB mitglied mir die Schnur besorgen könnte.
Ich würde gerne die Gutscheine und die Auslagen wie Verpackung - Porto Zuschicken.
Gruß Werner;+;+;+


----------



## Fischakeenig (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ich stehe zwar auf der Liste mache diese Aktion aber nicht mit war die Antwort.


Ich finds ne Frechheit von den Händlern sich in die Liste eintragen zu lassen und dann die Schnur nicht rauszurücken. So auf die Art: Schnur gibts bei mir nich, aber wo Du schon mal da bist, kannst ja was anderes kaufen|krach:.
Ich glaub nicht, daß Berkley sich die Liste aus den Fingern saugt. Vor allem, weil die Händler die Schnur ja bezahlen müssen d.h. nicht BERKLEY sondern die Händler verschenken die Schnur.

Greetz
fischakeenig


----------



## markuskassel (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ist in kassel noch schlimmer. hat gar keine schnur da. angelcenter kassel werde ich auf jedenfall demnächst meiden. denn auch die boilies waren angeblich nach 2 tagen weg...... also ich werde in diesem laden keinen cent mehr lassen.....und auch allen anglern von diesem saftladen erzählen


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> I Vor allem, weil die Händler die Schnur ja bezahlen müssen d.h. nicht BERKLEY sondern die Händler verschenken die Schnur.



Wovon träumst Du nachts? Die Händler bekommen die Schnur gegen die Gutscheine ersetzt. Wenn die Schnur nicht vorrätig ist, dann ist das ein Logistikproblem von Berkley oder der Händler hat die einfach nicht bestellt und schiebt nun die Schuld auf Berkley. Beides ist möglich. 

Stell Dir doch mal das wirtschaftliche Risiko für einen Händler vor. Der weiß doch nicht im voraus, wie viele Gutscheine bei ihm eintrudeln, 10, 100, 1000 oder mehr. Wenn er die Schnur selber bezahlen müsste, ich schätze mal den HEK auf 5 € pro 100 m, da kommen leicht ein paar tausend Euronen auf ihn zu. Auch Angelgerätehändler müssen mit den immer kleiner werdenden Margen leben und haben garantiert nichts zu verschenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Naja, wenn ich bei soner Aktion als Händler mitmache, würde ich jedenfalls dafür sorgen, dass ich die Schnur auch einigermaßen vorrätig hätte.

Ich will ja zufriedene Kunden die wiederkommen.

Sonst mach ich eben bei so einer Aktion gleich nicht mit .......


----------



## Angelmati (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hier in Hamburg gibts nur die 0,17er und eine aufwärts!
Der rest sollte eigentlich schon vor knapp 2 Wochen eingetrudelt sein !!!
Die LAden besitzer sagten auch das sie INformationen bekämmen das sie geliefert werden aber kommen diese irgendwie nicht an !??!?!?!


----------



## Fischakeenig (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wovon träumst Du nachts? Die Händler bekommen die Schnur gegen die Gutscheine ersetzt.


 
Na dann frag erst mal die Händler, bevor hier schlau raus redest. Hab letztens mit 2 Händlern gesprochen, die beide diese Aktion mitmachen um neue Kunden zu gewinnen und die Schnur selbst bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Raver@re (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war in bei mir im Laden und die meinten die haben nur noch die 28er und auch nur noch ca 40meter.entweder ich nehme die oder lasse es bleiben meinten sie.Und auf die frage ob noch ma neue kommt kam nur keine ahnung ich hoffe nicht.Sowas finde ich eine unverschämtheit.naja was solls jez auch noch


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> Na dann frag erst mal die Händler, bevor hier schlau raus redest. Hab letztens mit 2 Händlern gesprochen, die beide diese Aktion mitmachen um neue Kunden zu gewinnen und die Schnur selbst bezahlen müssen.



Natürlich müssen die Händler die Schnurr bezahlen, aber sie bekommen jeden Meter den Sie während dieser Aktion für Gutscheine rausgeben wieder erstattet...


----------



## skorpio69 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hi ,ich war am Sa.20.10 in Hamburg beim
"Angelcenter Vögler" ,habe mir die 010 aufspulen lassen ,sehr netter service und die Dame am Thresen sagte mir auch gleich,das es kein problem sein bei drei Gutscheinen (AB + R&R + K&K) die 300m am Stück zu erhalten !- und hat auch nicht lange gedauert also Top gelaufen was ich auch bei "Vögler" nicht anders erwartet habe . Es lagen auch Leerspulen für 1,5 € dort ,falls mann keine Spule hat ,bzw. seine vergessen hat !
Gruß Skorpio69


----------



## Case (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

War Heute bei Angelsport Dohm in Albstadt. Hatte auch keine Leerspule dabei. Meine 100 Meter 10er wurden kostenlos auf eine Leerspule aufgespult. Kein Problem. Die Händlerin wusste Bescheid. Perfekt.!

Nebenbei hab' ich noch 'ne supergeile Rute von Spro gekauft..Und noch bischen Kleinzeug...

Case


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

:vik:hallo leute ich habe mir die zehner geholt und damit schon geangelt an der küste ich sag nur super schnur die blinker und wobbler sind geflogen wie möwen  erst mal danke dafür gerne noch mehr so ne geschencke lg andre


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> Na dann frag erst mal die Händler, bevor hier schlau raus redest. Hab letztens mit 2 Händlern gesprochen, die beide diese Aktion mitmachen um neue Kunden zu gewinnen und die Schnur selbst bezahlen müssen.



Sorry, aber bei Händlern, die mich so belügen, würde ich nicht mal mehr eine Dose Maden kaufen#t


----------



## Gringo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Gratis oder ganz umsonst?

... so war gerade in Rostock, beim teilnehmenden Händler! Leider haben die seit einigen Tagen schon nichts mehr rausgeben können. Komische Aktion, sollte doch bis 31.10. laufen, oder stand irgendwo, nur so lange Vorrat reicht? Ich glaube nicht...
Wollte eigentlich die 100 m nehmen und den Rest der Spulenfüllung dazu kaufen.

Peinlich, peinlich für Berkley und den Händler, denn wer letztendlich Schuld hat ist mir ganz egal.
Das Vertrauen leidet gleichermaßen egal ob Hersteller oder Händler!

Ich persönlich komm mir jedenfalls ziemlich veralbert vor.
Aber immerhin hat man ja noch die Wahl, ich bin weder auf den Händler noch auf den Hersteller angewiesen, dank genügend Alternativen...
Da brauch sich auch keiner aufregen, wenn die Leute beim Händler die Ruten in die Hand nehmen und dann Online bestellen!

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Möchte mich hiermit bei den Sponsoren dieser Auktion 
recht herzlich bedanken,alles Super gelaufen,vielen Dank.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Dopemaster61 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

werd mir die schnur auch noch holen. werd am 31 schön zu meinem Händler gehen und gucken was ich noch bekomme


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hab sie schon.... Bin voll zufrieden!!!!

Die 10er is'n Traum! :k


----------



## KöFiAnan (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moinsen, 

also ich muss auch sagen, Aktion kam eher negativ an.

Zweimal war ich beim(relativ neuen Askari Angelladen in Kiel/Raisdorf.
Das erste Mal: 4.10., Schnur nicht da, weil "der Zoll den entsprechenden Container beschlagnahmt hat"! Nur noch die 28er oder so, also eher fingerdick zum Bus abschleppen.
Das zweite Mal: 23.10., Schnur nicht mehr da!
Gerade mein zweiter Besuch wurde eher mit unverhohlener Unfreundlichkeit(schon wieder einer, der was umsonst will...) quittiert. 
Kann sein, dass es ein regionales Schnurproblem ist, auch das mit der Unfreundlichkeit, aber die werden mich so schnell nicht wieder sehen. Es scheint auch eher so zu sein, dass die arrivierten Händler sich an dieser Aktion zumindest im schleswig- holsteinsichen Raum nicht beteiligt haben.
Aber, wenn ich schon als Firma oder Händler mich beteilige, dann auch mit Herz und Freundlichkeit. Und wenn ich wie angekündigt bis 31. Oktober Schnur haben kann, dann will ich sie auch haben dürfen! Entweder ganz oder gar nicht.
Glücklich die, die beispielsweise bei Vögeler in Hamburg vorstellig geworden sind, scheint ein sehr angenehmer Service zu sein, den ich mir genauso merke wie das Gegenteil in Kiel/Raisdorf. Alles in Allem zumindest für mich ein sehr negativer Beigeschmack, der bitter auf der Zunge klebt... zumal ich die Schnur gleich hätte ausgiebig testen können...
Kommt gut übern Winter

Köfianan


----------



## Laubi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ich war am Samstag im Eurocarp in Gera. 
Die 10er und 6er, auf die der Händler (und ich ) schon seit Wochen warteten, waren natürlich immer noch nicht da und die 17er auch alle.
Aber netterweise wurde mir angeboten den Gutschein auch für die Fireline Crystal (leider nicht Competition) einzulösen - habe ich natürlich gerne genommen


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
hat vielleicht irgend Jemand Infos wie es derzeit im Raum HH aussieht?
Wollt ganz gern die 0,06 er haben.


----------



## Kistenmann (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Also bei manchen, die eine Leerfahrt zum Händler machen frage ich mich doch: Leute, habt ihr kein Telefon?? Ruft doch den Händler, den ihr besuchen wollt mal kurz vorher an und fragt nach, er wird dann schon sagen, ob was da ist oder nicht oder ob er an der Aktion teilnimmt oder nicht. Das sollte doch nicht so schwer sein und sorgt für weniger Frust :vik:


----------



## KöFiAnan (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Ja, natürlich kann ich telefonieren, bei mir lag es auf dem Weg, insofern nicht so schlimm.
Sehr viel bedauerlicher fand ich die Art und Weise, einige Kommentare zeigen ja auch, dass es anders geht(am geilsten fand ich, einfachj ne andere Schnur anzubieten, damit der Kunde zufrieden ist. So stell ich mir Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit vor!).
Wer allerdings den Eindruck vermittelt, der Schmarotzer mit dem Ausdruck in der hand kann gleich wieder gehen, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn Frust aufkommt, egal, ob vorher angerufen wird oder nicht...


----------



## Kistenmann (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



KöFiAnan schrieb:


> ....
> Wer allerdings den Eindruck vermittelt, der Schmarotzer mit dem Ausdruck in der hand kann gleich wieder gehen, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn Frust aufkommt, egal, ob vorher angerufen wird oder nicht...


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Es wird schließlich keiner der Händler zu einer solchen Aktion gezwungen. Man kann sich damit sogar für neue Kunden interessant machen.
Ich war ja bei Vögler in HH-Billstedt (vorher schon zwei andere angerufen, die hatten nix) und wurde da nett bedient. Da sag ich mal, mich sehen die dort bestimmt wieder #6


----------



## Hack (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Mahlzeit,
habe die 0,10 auf meiner 10200 Red Arc ausgiebig (bis zu 7h pro Tag) 14 Tage lang in Schweden getestet. 

Habe sie zum Spinnen vom Boot und zum Schleppen ausprobiert. Habe unter anderem zwei Ü80er Hechte a ca. 3 Kilo damit Drillen und sicher landen können.

Würfe waren gut möglich, der DoppelEffzett is sehr gut geflogen, Perückenbildung habe ich nicht gehabt. Aufgrund starken Bewuches im See durch Seerosen, Schilf und ner Menge anderer Schmodder sowie durch sehr viele Felsen und Steine an einem anderen See konnte ich auch die Abriebfestigeit bzw Tragkraft bei starken Hängern ganz gut testen. Ich habe die Schnur alle paar Abende aber um 1-2 Meter gekürzt, da ein paar aufgeraute Stelle zu sehen waren. Einen Abriss hatte ich jedoch nie.

Soweit bin ich also zufrieden und denke, dass sie für diesen Zweck sehr ok war. 

Zur Sichtbarkeit: Ich konnte in diesem verdammten braunen Tümpel nicht mal meinen Blinker in 10cm Wassertiefe sehen, wie will da ein Fisch die Schnur erkennen?!?! ;-)

LG
Simon


----------



## heinzrch (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hab gerade meine Schnurprobe aufgespult bekommen. Komischerweise entspricht die 0.06er im gefühlten Durchmesser ziemlich genau ner 0.15er Fireline.
Eine dunkle Ahnung in mir läßt den Verdacht aufkommen, dass irgendein dümmlicher Promoter (hoffentlich ließt der p*re fishing Mitarbeiter hier mit) einfach die 0.06 inch in 0.06 mm übersetzt hat. Zufälligerweise ergibt nämlich 0.06 x den Umrechnungsfaktor 2,54 genau die 0.15 mm (inch x 2.54 = mm), und auch die Tragkraft (10 kg) entspricht einer typischen 0.15er Flechtschnur....


----------



## schuppel (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



KöFiAnan schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also ich muss auch sagen, Aktion kam eher negativ an.
> 
> ...


Tolle Aktion ,nur bei Askari in Kiel kriegt man die Schnur nicht,trotz dass der Laden an der Aktion beteiligt ist , immer irgendeine Ausrede bereit,und jetzt auf einmal versenden die Flayer ,in dem die Schnur im "Angebot" steht .Was soll man denn dazu sagen ?!


----------



## eiswerner (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

:vik:Hallo, ich hab bei meinem Händler Fisherman´s Partner in Rastatt die 006er leider nicht bekommen, aber einen sehr Netten Verkäufer am Tel. sagte ich hab noch ca. 200 Meter von der 0,10er ob er diese für mich Resevieren soll. Diese hab ich dann genommen es war sogar etwas mehr auf der Spule die hat er mir noch dazugegeben, da geht man doch gerne wieder hin!!!!
Zum ersten Test muss ich sagen eine feine Schnur ( auch nicht Steif wie manche hier Geschrieben haben).
Da freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten Norwegen :l Urlaub, da gehts dann richtig ran an die Seelachse und die Pollacks mit leichtem Gerät und dieser Schnur.


----------



## Raver@re (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

hi ich komme grad von meinen Händler mein dad hat die 0,06er bekommen und der Händler hatte sogar noch von der 0,06er ausreichend da.Die 0,10er davon hatter er noch ne ganz volle rolle da.Ich bin zufrieden damit.Mein dad noch mehr hehe


----------



## Dopemaster61 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

war gerade auch mit 2 freunden in unserem angleladen und haben unsere spulen befüllen lassen. Wunderbar geklappt...mal freitag abwarten was der test sagt!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin,



schuppel schrieb:


> Tolle Aktion ,nur bei Askari in Kiel kriegt man die Schnur nicht ... immer irgendeine Ausrede bereit...


Die Schnur hatten sie also zu keiner Zeit parat?? Echt witzig, wir waren nämlich am Dienstag dort und als der Verkäufer beim Betreten des Ladens unsere Gutscheine gesehen hat, wurde uns gleich entgegen gerufen: "Ihr wollt Schur!? -Leider keine mehr da!" Klang für mich fast so als wären wir 5 Minuten zu spät dran...|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Die Schnur hatten sie also zu keiner Zeit parat?? Echt witzig, wir waren nämlich am Dienstag dort und als der Verkäufer beim Betreten des Ladens unsere Gutscheine gesehen hat, wurde uns gleich entgegen gerufen: "Ihr wollt Schur!? -Leider keine mehr da!" Klang für mich fast so als wären wir 5 Minuten zu spät dran...|rolleyes


 
Tja, Sascha, wer zuspät kommt, den bestraft das Leben|wavey:

Ich habe bei Askari in Kiel meine Schnur bekommen.#6

Allerdings muß man dazu sagen, das dort keine Schnur von der Großspule zu bekommen war, sondern auf einer ganz normalen Spule. Dafür waren es aber auch 110m.

Also, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## der-jorge (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

alle die schnur bekommen haben herzlichen Glühstrumpf 
ich habe leider keine bekommen der eine wollte sie nur an zahlende kunden und der andere
ist leider ab gesoffen wieleicht kann mir ja einer von euch bordis 100 m von der 0,06 oder 0,10 besorgen ich nehme auch gebrauchte und das porto zahl ich auch einfach eine PM an mich....


----------



## Roykostja (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

*Vielen Dank an die PURE FISHING DEUTSCHLAND GmbH,*

insbesondere an Herrn Purkhardt (executive marketing manager) für das nette Telefonat und Dank auch an die Kollegen vom Versand in Gelnhausen.

Drei Tage zwischen Telefonat und Lieferung - superschnell ist noch untertrieben!

Ich wollte das auch mal zwischen dem ganzen Genörgele/Geschimpfe auf PF D und all die teilnehmenden Händler loswerden.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Dankeschön.

Grüße aus Mecklenburg 
Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Jetzt is eh schicht - ob mit loben oder "nörgeln", da die Aktion ja nur bis gestern ging ))


----------



## der-jorge (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

ich habe eine PN gekriegt in der stand das die action verlängert wurde bis zum 10.11.2007 weil ebend so viele die schnur nicht gekriegt haben was ist da dran !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Muss ich nachfragen, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas090883 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Jo Aktion wurde laut Aussage eines Händlers bis Mitte November verlängert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Offizielle Verlautbarung von Pure Fishing:
Die Aktion wurde am 31.10. beendet.


----------



## Thomas090883 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Irgendwie Witzig das Ganze
Oder auch nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## micbrtls (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Laut Rod´s World (Halle/Saale) ist die Aktion bis zum 15.11. verlängert worden, da die beiden dünnen Durchmesser nicht lieferbar sind. Versuche schon seit Wochen eine 0,06 oder 0,10 mm zu bekommen. Bis jetzt nicht lieferbar! Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Maxihunter (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Gibts da irgendwo eine schriftliche Stellungnahme von Purefishing das die Aktion bis 15.11. läuft?

Finde das nämlich eine Riesenfrechheit von denen- groß rumposaunen, ein Forum und zahlreiche Zeitungsleser aufscheuchen und dann pro Geschäft so eine Minimalstmenge liefern. ( bzw. regional so extrem unterschiedlich, wenn man so liest, dass die Schnur in manchen Geschäften seit Aktionsbeginn rumliegt)

Wenn man aber hier bei Lieferung nicht grad vor Ort ist,kann man  seine gewünschte Schnurstärke vergessen kann.


Man kann schon sagen das diese Werbeaktion so mit das peinlichste ist, was ich je erlebt hab.

Naja- ich werds diese Woche nochmal probieren und wenn nicht, schick ich die Gutscheine zu Purefishing und will die Schnur geschickt haben.
(weil nun mal in Deutschland keine Gutscheine verfallen, und da können sie machen was sie wollen- zur Not gibts Post vom Anwalt)

Sollte eigentlich jeder machen, damit mal gemerkt wird das man die Verbraucher nicht nur verarschen kann.

Das sollte man seinen Jahrelangen Kunden eigentlich schuldig sein, beziehungsweise sollte man bei absehbaren Unvermögen seitens der Konzerne Abstand von solch einer Werbeaktionen nehmen.

MFG Maxi


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> Gibts da irgendwo eine schriftliche Stellungnahme von Purefishing das die Aktion bis 15.11. läuft?


Siehe Posting 422:
Offizielle Verlautbarung von Pure Fishing:
Akton wurde am 31.10. beendet


----------



## T.T (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Da kamen wohl mehrere unglückliche Faktoren zusammen.

Die Schnur kam nicht in allen möglichen Stärken rechtzeitig über den großen Teich.

Einige Händler konnten oder wollten nicht (mehr) liefern.

Und einige Verbraucher waren wohl zu raffgierig, so das für andere einfach keine Schnur mehr vorhanden war.

Vielleicht hilft diese Aktion ja dabei, ähnliche Abläufe in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


----------



## hotte50 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Maxihunter schrieb:


> (weil nun mal in Deutschland keine Gutscheine verfallen, und da können sie machen was sie wollen- zur Not gibts Post vom Anwalt)
> 
> Sollte eigentlich jeder machen, damit mal gemerkt wird das man die Verbraucher nicht nur verarschen kann.



also peinlich finde ich nur dein Posting, nicht die Aktion von Purefishing.

Im übrigen sollte man nicht Gutschein mit Gutschein verwechseln. Es soll da nämlich 2 verschiedene geben.

Meines Wissen nach sind Gutscheine welche man durch Umtausch, Rückgabe von Waren oder durch Kauf bekommen hat, laut Gesetzgeber nicht zu begrenzen. 

Gutscheine, welche verschenkt werden, dürfen mit gewissen Einschränkungen sowie einer zeitlichen Begrenzung ausgegeben werden.

Und nun viel Spaß beim Gang zum Anwalt....#d


----------



## Maxihunter (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> also peinlich finde ich nur dein Posting, nicht die Aktion von Purefishing.



wenn mich meine Schnur bekommen hätte, wäre es mir auch egal...

also quatsch mich nicht voll


----------



## hotte50 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Maxihunter schrieb:


> wenn mich meine Schnur bekommen hätte, wäre es mir auch egal...
> 
> also quatsch mich nicht voll



ich weiß nicht in welchen Kreisen Du dich sonst bewegst aber hier wäre doch ein etwas anderer Ton angebracht...#d


manche Menschen sind an Peinlichkeit wirklich nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



> (weil nun mal in Deutschland keine Gutscheine verfallen, und da können sie machen was sie wollen- zur Not gibts Post vom Anwalt)


Viel Spass dabei)
Deswegen steht auf dem Gutschein ja extra der 31.10. drauf.


----------



## der-jorge (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

das kann aber nicht vereinbar mit den firmen Leitlinien
Auszug von deren home page:

 * Strategische Grundregeln *                                                                                                                            Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich bei PURE FISHING ® eine Kultur unausgesprochener Richtlinien etabliert. Sie beschreiben die Art des Umgangs miteinander. Werte, die PURE FISHING ® prägten.
  Diese Werte spiegeln sich im Umgang mit den Mitarbeitern, unseren Kunden und nicht zuletzt den Anglern wieder.
  PURE FISHING ® wird daran gemessen, wofür es steht und was es schafft.
  Wir stehen hinter unseren fünf strategischen Grundregeln. Diese leiten unser Bestreben, die beste Angelgerätefirma der Welt sein.

  1. Behandle andere, wie Du selbst behandelt werden möchtest.
  2. Der Angler ist unser Chef.
  3. Was auch immer wir machen wollen, wir machen es hervorragend.
  4. Die Welt ist unser Markt.
  5. Finanzielle Stärke schafft Gelegenheiten.


----------



## Maxihunter (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



der-jorge schrieb:


> * Strategische Grundregeln *                                                                                                                            Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich bei PURE FISHING ® eine Kultur unausgesprochener Richtlinien etabliert. Sie beschreiben die Art des Umgangs miteinander. Werte, die PURE FISHING ® prägten.
> Diese Werte spiegeln sich im Umgang mit den Mitarbeitern, unseren Kunden und nicht zuletzt den Anglern wieder.
> PURE FISHING ® wird daran gemessen, wofür es steht und was es schafft.
> Wir stehen hinter unseren fünf strategischen Grundregeln. Diese leiten unser Bestreben, die beste Angelgerätefirma der Welt sein.
> ...



|muahah::v

bevor ich mich weiter reinsteigere,ziehe ich hier mal einen Strich.
________________________________________________
Ich werde aber diese Erfahrung mit Puke-Fishing  bei der zukünftigen Auswahl meiner Angelgeräte berücksichtigen und dementsprechend auch im Bekanntenkreis kund tun.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



Maxihunter schrieb:


> wenn ICH meine Schnur bekommen hätte, wäre es MIR auch egal...
> 
> also quatsch mich nicht voll



Interessante Einstellung... Spricht für sich denke ich...


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Übrigens...

"Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die Anderen..."


----------



## pêcheur67 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Leider recht typisch die Reaktionen von einigen Leuten.#d
Wollen alles möglichst kostenlos um dann bei Mängeln oder Problemen gleich mit dem Anwalt zu drohen |kopfkrat

Was soll das? 
War doch ne nette Aktion von PureFishing. Wer was bekommen hat soll sich freuen. Wem die Schnur nicht passt soll sie wegschmeißen. Gibt sicherlich auch einige denen die Schnur zusagt.
Sehe das eher nach dem Motto "Einem geschenkten Fisch schaut man nicht ins Ohr" |supergri


----------



## Angler1968 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Leider recht typisch die Reaktionen von einigen Leuten.#d
> Wollen alles möglichst kostenlos um dann bei Mängeln oder Problemen gleich mit dem Anwalt zu drohen |kopfkrat
> 
> Was soll das?
> ...


 
Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Carp4Fun (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

Moin Rüdiger,



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, Sascha, wer zuspät kommt, den bestraft das Leben|wavey:


Diesmal nicht!:vik:
War gestern bei Moritz in Kaki und hatte rein zufällig noch meinen Gutschein in der Tasche. Vorsichtig angefragt und siehe da -überhaupt kein Problem. Die gewünschte 0,06er haben sie mir gleich auf mein neu erstandenes Röllchen gespult und auch ein Jugendlicher, den ich mitgenommen hatte, wurde noch unerwartet mit Schnur versorgt!#6#6#6


----------



## Anglerniki (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!*

An alle, die das Moritz Nord Prospekt abboniert haben:

100m Wiphlash Blaze Orange in gewünschter Stärke kostenlos! Gutschein im Prospekt!


----------

